# Kirsty's set shop♥



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2009)

​
*Workers:*
Just me at the moment :3

*What we do:*
*Kirsty*
- Sigs
- Gifs 
- Avatars
- Transperancies
- Rounded borders/dotted border
- Manga colouring

*Rules:*
- Spoiler tags please.
- Please give good pics.
- Dont request something you're not gonna wear. If you didnt wear it for 3 days it will be given away in the giveaway section.
-Don't request something if you already got other requests in other shops.
- Credit must be given, rep is by choice.
- Dont request more things at once, wait a few days before asking for another one.
-Turn your signature off when posting here.
-You must have at least 100 posts.
- For colourings you need to have at least 1,000 posts. They take a LOT of work, and not for nothing.

*To request:*
Stock: (with spoiler tags)
Avy or sig:
Size of the avy or sig:
Any extra information:

*If you request colourings*
Please, tell me what the characters name is, so I can look for an example of him/her and I know which colours to use.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2009)

Examples of my work:
Kirsty
Avatars, Sigs & Sets





Colourings





Gifs




*Spoiler*: _Man of steel_ 



]



​


----------



## yes (Jun 28, 2009)

Omg, you have a shopppp.  and sp's a worker. 

I may request here once or twice.  just wanna say good luck!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you pek


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Can I work here?


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2009)

What can you make?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Borders, special effects and rounding.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay  I'll add you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

If you want some of my examples, go to the giveaway thread.
My recent ones
*Spoiler*: __ 









Special purple effects and hyper beam effects done by me


P.S If anyones gonna use these, rep me


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2009)

I made the Rayquaza avy, you just edited in the hyper beam effects... 

Anyway Kirst, I'll be sure to request from you sometime.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay Jason


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

*miss Kirsty  i am ready to work*


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay  just no requests yet


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like you got a nice lil shop here. You probably got enough workers, but I'll help out from time to time if you don't mind.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay


----------



## SP (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll be requesting a set soon, but I need to find stock first.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright then


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 29, 2009)

*Avatar Request for GoS or whoever is free*
Stock:
Size: 150x150
Border: Round and Dotted


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 29, 2009)

Turn of ur sig plz GoS


----------



## Rampage (Jun 29, 2009)

kirsty u have a shop, 

i will ask for some sets soon


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay Maz pek


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jun 29, 2009)

For anyone who is free<3

Set please
Stock: xXx

In juinior limits
Could you take the text at the top out? 
Have the avatar focused on the eyes on the side of the box


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 30, 2009)

-Request taken-





Hope you like it, if you want the rounded borders off just say so and I'll give the normal one.


----------



## SP (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey KK could you make me an avatar out of this?


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 30, 2009)

-request taken, will do it soon -


----------



## ShadowTeady (Jun 30, 2009)

I want a sig for me like the same sig i am using i mean like there is moon and someone behind rocks or something like that ^^'''


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 30, 2009)

I will do my best to find something


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jun 30, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> -Request taken-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kristy, I like this one  /rep


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Noor_ 







I made you an avy as well, you dont have to wear it seen as u didnt ask for it


I hope you both like it


----------



## ShadowTeady (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## SP (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks KK I love it  Have to spread before I can rep ya though.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Avatar please. 150 x 150 Cred + Rep.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 2, 2009)

-request taken-




Hope ya like it


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, it's lovely!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad you like it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry for my poor activitiy guys. My PS is down, I'll start working again as soon as its fixed.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont mind, I can do it anyway


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jul 5, 2009)

For Kirsty when she's back<3

xXx
I know its same stock, I just need a avatar of the guy sitting at the laptop. Non-senior size


----------



## yes (Jul 9, 2009)

Avy or sig: Avy
Size of the avy or sig: 125 x 125
Any extra information: can you try and get both of their faces in there? and rounded border plz

please and thank you <3


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 10, 2009)

It'll all be done later tonight


----------



## yes (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks kirstay


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Beyond Birthday_ 











Hope you like em...



Morphine's will be here soon


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm back and ready to make more avatars and sigs.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 











Next time plz give me a pic without letters?  I hope u like it...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, honey. I repped when I requested but I repped now too, sorry to trouble you. I didn't know text is difficult for you  Oh, my mistake  LOVE YOUR SET btw. Hugh Jackman


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 11, 2009)

Dont worry about it, normally its not hard at all. But somehow it just wouldnt work yesterday


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 11, 2009)

Can you make this into a set.
I want the ava to have rounded borders centered around her face.
And if it's not too much trouble can you.... 


Can you get rid the background around this emoticon and make the edges smoother around the circle; and after that place it inbetween teh chix legs?


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll do my best


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you.pek


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Revy_ 





I was experimenting with a new program, dnno if you'll like it but I posted it anyway.




I hope they're okay... and especially with the emote...

Sorry about the weird black edges around the eyes and mouth, but when I got rid of the bg it got rid of everything black, so I had to draw it back in and a mouse sucks to draw with.

Hope its okay  tell me if u want anything changed.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 11, 2009)

No,it's perfect. The fading edges give it an even more creepier look than before.
thank you.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad you like it pek


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 12, 2009)

The pic doesnt work...


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2009)

KK has a shop :WOW



150x150 ava, fancy sig. Will give loff. <33


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 16, 2009)

It'll be done soon


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hannah <3_ 










Hope its alright  tell me if u want anything changed


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2009)

So beautiful. Totally saved. Rep raeping you. <33


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm still waiting for customers you know.


----------



## Vaz (Aug 5, 2009)

^I'll make my entrance now then.

Avy request, hope you don't mind working with manga pages.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## SP (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for my set KK.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 13, 2009)

Anytime Anti <33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2009)

*Stock: *
*Avy or sig:* Both please, Trans'd.
*Size of the avy or sig:* 150x150 Ava (around the kid with the white hair) and normal standards sig 
*Any extra information:* Dotted Ava is possible?

Thanks x


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 






*Spoiler*: _sig_ 











Made a sig with border too... dnno which one you like. The avy was made by Yαriko, cus I cant really do dotted 

Hope its okay  credit plz.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Kirsty pek. I'll rep you and Yariko .


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 13, 2009)

Anytime <3            .


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 18, 2009)

I learned how to make dotted borders and how to color things now  and finally how to use nice effects 

Some examples, I'll put them on first page as well






*Spoiler*: _FMA: Ed_


----------



## manganimeFTW (Aug 29, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I learned how to make dotted borders and how to color things now  and finally how to use nice effects
> 
> Some examples, I'll put them on first page as well
> 
> ...


Those are nice. 

Color request: ^ For this one, could you edit out the empty speech bubble? thanks.





My sincerest apologies for the number of pictures I have given you. Its just so damn hard to find anyone willing to color in manga pages that aren't Naruto or Bleach. 

Any questions or confusion, just ask me. And many many thanks, plus rep, credit, and cookies for taking my request.


----------



## master9738 (Sep 6, 2009)

Can I have a full set?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 6, 2009)

Coming right up  will be done later tonight


----------



## master9738 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Coming right up  will be done later tonight


Mmkay Thanx alott


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 6, 2009)

You didnt really say what u wanted the avy to be off... so I made 3


*Spoiler*: _Avy's_ 









Plz credit me  and I hope you like em, let me know if you dont.


----------



## master9738 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> You didnt really say what u wanted the avy to be off... so I made 3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy's_
> ...


I kinda didn't like em sorry  Can you keep the color


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 6, 2009)

Next time... plz tell me what you want me to do with the set...

Give me a few minutes


----------



## master9738 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Next time... plz tell me what you want me to do with the set...
> 
> Give me a few minutes



Okay sorry


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope this is better


----------



## master9738 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanx, I'll rep ya


----------



## Damaris (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd like a junior size avy of the girl's face please.
Dotted border. One without effects, and one with any effects you think look good 


Thank you.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 6, 2009)

Coming right up 


*Spoiler*: _avy's_ 










Done  hope you like em


----------



## Damaris (Sep 6, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Coming right up
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avy's_
> ...



That was really quick 

Thank you so much! I'll use them in a couple days. pek

Re: rep--I'm repbanned for right now, but as soon as I can rep again you'll get what you deserve~


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 6, 2009)

its alright. Credit is good too.


----------



## master9738 (Sep 7, 2009)

Can I have a full set [Leave the color]


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 7, 2009)

I made a new rule  u have to have 10 posts  and ur not even senior yet...


----------



## master9738 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cmooooonnnnnnnnn


----------



## master9738 (Sep 7, 2009)

And I do have 10 posts . . . >.>


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 7, 2009)

Alright  coming right up






And please read the rules  you have to wait a few days before you request something again... and dont request anything if you're not going to wear it


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to make a request for a sig set!  Senior. I don't know how I want it, perhaps rounded borders and some rendering that doesn't make it look cheesy [maybe text?]. Sig size you find suitable; you can cut it down on the right where the wall is. I like avies that are situated somewhere subtle.

Thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 8, 2009)

Coming right up 


*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 









*Spoiler*: _Avys_ 










I made a few more  so you can pick.

Tell me if you dont like something, I just tried to change the colour a little cus the white/grey was a little boring imo.

Hope you like it!

Dn forget to credit


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 8, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Coming right up
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sigs_
> ...



Omg  *saves them all * I really like the dotted border ones -shot-

Certainly :ho


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello again Kirsty 

I'd like a set of this  

Avy the 150x200 size. I think I'd like the sig to be a horizontal or vertical rectangle. Whatever looks better and can fit the scene nicely, cut off and resize as you like I guess. And I like the original color, so you can render as you like just as long as it stays pretty much so.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 23, 2009)

Coming right up 






I hope you like it  I just used the entire pic, cus I didnt wanna cut anything off it 

Tell me if u think I changed the colour too much.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it looks fantastic  I can't believe it all fit so well

Can I ask you a favor, I'll rep you twice, can you make an avy where the bloody hand and shirt is  before I couldn't decide


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 23, 2009)

sure, gimme a few minutes


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 23, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 23, 2009)

Definitely  you're so awesome and quick


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 23, 2009)

thank you <3

I dn get that much requests  so I can do it quick


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 23, 2009)

More for me then  -shot-
People are suscribed to older ones, make their own, or never need to change set that much.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 23, 2009)

I know.

Ah well, I got requests through msn too  guess its fine


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 23, 2009)

alright, work your magic~ 

sig please 



I'd like transparency please, and also for it to be resized to junior limitations. Thats all.

Thanks in advance pek


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 23, 2009)

thank you  rep and cred pek


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad you like it


----------



## Morphine (Sep 27, 2009)

Hinata, too pure for Naruto?

set please


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 27, 2009)

coming right up






Tell me if there's anything you dont like


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Sig please 



Do what you want with it. Junior limitations.

Thank you


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

You deserve more business 

Lovely work, thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 11, 2009)

Aww thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Set please pek
(Just the Top Panel and the Speech Bubble Please)



Ava around his eye and the eyepatch if possible, make it awesome .
Thanks <33


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll do it tomorrow <3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay     .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2009)

I can do sets again.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 12, 2009)

Hope you like it  Im not so proud of it.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

I love it .Sorry to be a pain but could you add a dotted border on the sig?  and write "Badou" on the ava


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll do my best with the sig  cus it kinda sucks with the text bubble down like that  

And sure


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

pek Perfect thank you! <3


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 12, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## Stella Loussier (Oct 15, 2009)

(the size for the avatar I would like 150x150)hey, can you do this for me please I would like it as a set


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope you like it.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Oct 15, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Hope you like it.


its amazing thank you!!! (dont worry I'll rep)


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 15, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









avatar 150x200 no hurry tho few days is fine

changed the 1st image


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll take Hibari. BTW, Podman, turn off your sig. And your request can't be done, unless you want a really badly stretched out sig.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 24, 2009)

.... I told u I didnt need u to work for me anymore.

So Im taking Adrian's request


But yeah Podman, urs will be VERY low quality if I resize that.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Adrian avys_ 









Hope you like them <3


----------



## Morphine (Oct 24, 2009)

set please


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 24, 2009)

Will be done soon 





Hope you like it


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 24, 2009)

Some sigs I made lately 


*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 24, 2009)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: any
Extra: avatar on the 3rd girl (one with the pink scythe) and effects

*Sig*
Size: any
Border: Same or different as avatar
Extra: any effects will do

Thank you


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 24, 2009)

will do it tomorrow <3


----------



## master9738 (Oct 24, 2009)

A set please. Make them both dotted border. Play with it a little but make sure the smoke is still there. Make the avy 150x150 Also, leave it green. If you want add a little more green/lime when playing with it.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 24, 2009)

Quality sucks  u cant get 150x150 avy... so no.


----------



## master9738 (Oct 24, 2009)

100x100
and I don't care about quality please just try to work with it?


----------



## master9738 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just make a set


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 24, 2009)

Stop spamming.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 24, 2009)

Could anyone here make an avi using this picture but tilting it so that it is upright/90 degrees?


[Not a Request]


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll do my best once I get home tonight


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema_ 








I dn like it that much  the colours are difficult to work with, since Im new with PS... and with Gimp u cant do stuff like that 



There ya go.


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 25, 2009)

The picture for the Signature and Avatar is in the spoiler. 



*Avatar*
Size: 125x125
Border: Any

*Signature*
Size: Any
Border: Same As Avatars Border
Extra: Anything Would Do (As Long As You Like It)


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 25, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it, thanks Kirsty :3 *rep*


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 25, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> There ya go.


Thank you very much. The quality doesn't look as good though and I guess that is because the picture I gave you was small. Would it come out better if you use this? 


Than re-size it to fit in this boarder with translucent


So I guess that is my request, I apologize if I did it wrong.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nima_ 









Hope you like it 



I hope this is what u meant.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm feeling hesitant to say this but no, that is not what I meant. 

The rotation and quality are good but I didn't want the background, just the character. In the boarder, and not touching it. (Like it is at the bottom.)

However I did realize what I gave you was too small. So
if you could find it in your heart to do it over would you use this?

Shrink it down to the same size but remove the background so only the character and bubbles are left. Rotate it and put it in the box. Don't worry about trying to fit. Just as long as the face/hood are in and arms reach to the ends. 

Again, I'm sorry for being difficult, I feel bad asking this.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll do my best

Like this?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 25, 2009)

The boarder isn't the size of the one I posted, it is a little smaller. Also, could you enlarge it a bit, and pull the body down just a smidge. Oh and just take that one bubble near his head out. S0 something like this.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Also, it looks like you're working from what I post, so could you cut the ends so the actual avi is only as big as the boarder. 

Sorry again, if I can make it up to you I will.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll try it again when I get back from a trip wednesday.

Sorry


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 25, 2009)

Okey dokey, have fun 
When you're done leave me a message on my profile please.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 25, 2009)

Will do .


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 25, 2009)

The signature and avatar you have made for me are amazing, thanks Kirsty.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 27, 2009)

150 x 200 eh kirsty? 

guy on left pls





he looks like this if u need colour or anything



actually cud u make an avatar of that too  sorry if this is 2 much take your time


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 28, 2009)

that'll take a while.

I'll try to finish em tonight


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Adrian_ 









Im not so proud of em  but 2 hours was enough


----------



## SP (Nov 9, 2009)

Can you make me an avatar out of  please?


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## master9738 (Nov 14, 2009)

A set please, and even if the quality sucks, just stick with it. Try your best?


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 14, 2009)

I already refused it before.

So no.


----------



## SP (Nov 21, 2009)

KK~ Can you make  transparent and put it in a good size for sigs please? <3


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## SP (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks spousey. pek


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 21, 2009)

Its a nice sig pek


----------



## master9738 (Nov 22, 2009)

A set please . Play with it a little, but make sure you can see the cig in his mouth and try to make it 'STAND OUT'


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 23, 2009)

Doesnt load and for the 100th time. No.


----------



## SP (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey KK can you put a cool dotted border around my avatar? <3


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 23, 2009)

Sure


----------



## SP (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks. <333


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 27, 2009)

Gifs


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 27, 2009)

*Avy 150x150*
1:13-1:16 (the whole part with luffy)

Same border as my current. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 27, 2009)

Coming right up 


I'll do it when Im on my computer, cus the program is being a bitch on my laptop


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol are you done?


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry, working on it right now.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope u like it enough  Im still new with gif making.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 28, 2009)

It is.....beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 28, 2009)

Credit plz  if you do decide to use it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 29, 2009)

Can I have a transparency set out of this with the senior avatar having a dotted border? thanks :3


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 29, 2009)

Coming right up


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema_ 








Hope you like it


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Kirsty *rep*


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 29, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a request..but I'll probably use the set at a different site and not here, if that's okay. I can still rep & credit you of course though. If you don't want to take it I understand, but here it is =3

Stock:   (Please only use Eri Kamei, Sayumi Michishige & Linlin. Names are on the picture ^^)
Avatar Size: 150x150 / Sig Size: 460x130
Other: I'd like both avatar & signature to be really colorful & fun =D

Thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll do my best. But it'll have to wait a little bit .


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I made 2 for you. I hope you'll like them  cus Im not fully satisfied. But Im just not that great yet 


*Spoiler*: _1_ 









*Spoiler*: _2_


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm happy with them =D..thanks much.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2009)

Colored senior ava of the top right panel(Garp).



And a colored single panel sig of Trafalgar Law on the bottom middle panel.



Thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 1, 2009)

I will do my best


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aldo_ 








I hope you like it, I coloured it and then added a bit of an effect .


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 1, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aldo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great! Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Dec 8, 2009)

Rawrrrz <3 Kirsty's shop is dead  And i need a set. good comboination. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pick your favorite stock pl0x :3 







Set plz, and make the sig as big as possible with the sig being like 475 px in height. Not too much added effects, just make it beautiful and show off John's hawtness


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweets 

Will do it tonight


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh crap, I forgot this 

Will do it soon!!!!


----------



## Laex (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweets is loff. I shall be waiting still :3


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

Im sorry 

I'll work on it as soon as I can


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Alex_ 








Hope its good enough :<


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

I want your babies


----------



## SP (Jan 3, 2010)

^ Back off, her babies will be mine. 

KK can you make  tranparent for me? <333

...Does it even work with moving pics? ^^;


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 3, 2010)

I dnno how to do that


----------



## SP (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww okie.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 3, 2010)

Im sowwy


----------



## SP (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh spousey. pek


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 3, 2010)

What I wanted to try doesnt work :<

-looks up to see if its possible-


----------



## SP (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh ok, nvm then.  <33


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 3, 2010)

It didnt work :< Sowwy <3


----------



## SP (Jan 3, 2010)

Okie thanks for trying.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2010)

Why not.

Set request please ~

*Sig*: 

*Avy: * (shot of him smoking, of course =P)

Hopefully separate av/sig stocks aren't an issue?

Special note: Not a transparency, a set(brushes and all that jazz) please.

Let me know if there are any problems.

Thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 








Whichever you like more :33


I hope you like em, let me know if you want anything changed,


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2010)

Terrific work, and thanks for doing it so quickly.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2010)

Anytime


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 4, 2010)

Not too big though


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope you like it :luv


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 4, 2010)

Kirsty! here's my request.



The two panels with faces on the left side (both boys), the black hair boy first, to the blonde (who looks scared) 

And then from the boy with the tape on his mouth on the left side, to the black hair boy. and then to the words, you ok? then (look below




The panel with the holding hands. (just the hands holding)


And then the words "Their bond is too strong, you get me?" (only the bubble).

This a senior animated avy. If you need me to be more specific, tell me.  It's only one avy.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry for Double post but I made a mistake and fixed it Kirsty.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2010)

Let me know if this is good enough :33


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 4, 2010)

OMFG! IT'S AWESOME! I hope you don't mind but I kinda wanted it to fade to each panel. 

Like this:  And kinda grayish dark like this?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 5, 2010)

I dnno if I can do that :33 but I'll do my best!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

If you can't do it, it's fine. I love it like that, was just wondering if you could make it the same, but it's fine.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 7, 2010)

I havent had time to try yet :33


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 7, 2010)

Ah ok.


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 7, 2010)

Set request please~
Stock: 
Avatar: 125 X 125, and of the girl on the far left. 
Rounded border for both avy and sig plzz. 
Make em both colorful. 
Thanks


----------



## Goku• (Jan 9, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> I havent had time to try yet :33



Thats because your lazy


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 9, 2010)

Shut it Paardy.

And it shall be done tomorrow Niji :33


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 9, 2010)

^Thank you cant wait.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 9, 2010)

^  

I also have another request.  Make it the same as the last one you did.

Avy's.



For this one, first go from 3rd panel (Japanese style) where the guy with the long hair is talking but only the bubble, all the way to the last bubble on the bottom on the page but from right to left (I know you know how to read a manga, just saying.)

And then with this added,



With first the bubble "And your last breath blah blah" to the "It'll be drugs." with Zaru after --->  It's alright if you can't add zaru in there.

Sig: 
Senior sized, and make the sig big. The sig, I'd like it to have a solid border.
Thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 9, 2010)

Im sorry Apple, Ive been busy. Yours will both be done tomorrow as well.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 9, 2010)

It's fine! No need to apologize. I can wait.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2010)

First delivery for AppleChan 



I dnno how to make the dark colours yet  but I already learned how to let them fade into each other for you 


What do u mean with:
For this one, first go from 3rd panel (Japanese style) where the guy with the long hair is talking but only the bubble, all the way to the last bubble on the bottom on the page but from right to left (I know you know how to read a manga, just saying.)

I dn really get it...


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2010)

Second delivery :33



Hope that was what you meant.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Niji_ 








Hope its alright :33


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my, thanks! I mean, just the threat that he's saying with him selling him away and stuff. 

Ok, I'll put the bubbles in order, and this time, I don't need any fading.

"You don't seem to understand. Well, so I'll say it this once."
"Don't do anything to put me in a bad mood."
"I could just as well sell you off to some pig-like man who likes to fuck boys just like you."
"He'd get you hooked on drugs, use you as a sex slave - you'd do nothing but be fucked by ugly men for the rest of your life."
"You might even catch a disease and die early..."



And then add these from the second page:



"And with your last breath, what you'll be craving won't be Asami."
"It'll be the drugs."
And then zaru ----> 

I hope I helped a bit.  And the sig is awesome, along with the avy. pek


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 10, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Niji_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! Its very pretty~


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 10, 2010)

Sig gif from 3:12-3:18 thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll do it tomorrow Apple :33


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope its alright, next time you should look for a vid with better quality. Its kinda LQ now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2010)

Ehhh... Kirst, you got your shop for some time already, how come it wasn't between the most wanted ones? 
You locked it or something? 

Also, got my 11100 here


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 11, 2010)

I cant help that not many people request here :< so it gets pushed back

I didnt lock it


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 11, 2010)

You know, I have a rule that you have to actually wear what u request. I havent seen anything yet.

Else I cant do your requests anymore.

Hope you like this one. Tell me if its too slow.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Kirsty 

I was wondering if you could make another set for me?

Sig: 

Av: 

I'll leave it up to you to decide the cropping on the avvy =P

Thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 11, 2010)

It will be done tomorrow 


Btw anyone who reads this. I have a new worker  Skotty, so more people to ask! <3


----------



## Kek (Jan 11, 2010)

Trans set please, but just Maka and Crona (without the tigers). Avy of purple hair.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a bit fast but it's fine.  And yes, I know I have to wear your stuff, and I understand. I was just trying to get rid of the other sets I've requested before going to the ones you made for me. In fact, I was going to wear the one you gave me today. The avy and that sig.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2010)

I better start making a list 

*Sets:*
Sin
Kek


Will both be done later today.


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2010)

And you said no one requests here :3


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2010)

I know


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sin_ 








I hope you like it like this. Tell me if there's anything wrong.



I slowed it down a bit for you.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
-
*Gifs:*
-
*Sets:*
*- Kek*​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 12, 2010)

Helloooo
I made Kissykaeks that pretty banner so she offered me a job ;3

Kekko


----------



## Kek (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Skotty!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 14, 2010)

Set: Avatar (150x150) first picture with any border and effects also sig (any size) second picture with the text saying 'District 9' (also with borders and effects). Thank you~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 14, 2010)

Hope you like~


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 15, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Hope you like~



Thanks it looks great *rep*


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 17, 2010)

Requesting avies. I have worn the set you made me for 4 days, just to clear it up. 





You don't have to do much.  
Senior Sized.
Solid white border.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## AppleChan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Skotty!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2010)

Does Kirtsy need a giffer


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 19, 2010)

First spell my name right


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad typo 

I meant Kirsty


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 19, 2010)

We can always use that  but I'll need more requests first


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2010)

Noice, real noice


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey I can do gifs too 
Just certain vids dun work


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 19, 2010)

I can do them too  but maybe he can help


----------



## Sin (Jan 19, 2010)

Hai guys :3

Mind making me another set? 

*Sig:* 

*Av: *

Thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 19, 2010)

Will be done tomorrow


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 19, 2010)

Sinnie


----------



## Yosha (Jan 19, 2010)

how long can you make a GIF sig be? time wise.


----------



## Sin (Jan 19, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Sinnie


Thanks Skotty 

<3 <3


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 19, 2010)

Really depends on the size you want it to be.

10 seconds will be a small gif.
5 seconds a bigger one.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 19, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Hey I can do gifs too
> Just certain vids dun work




convert them so that they do, make the video's listen to you!


----------



## Yosha (Jan 19, 2010)

then 130-136 and size 200x100? or whatever size looks right....


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

I will do it tonight  or of Miya or Skotty does it sooner.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there, your pieces are godly. 
,
here is a link to the set, I want the avy and sig to be dotted with a rounded edges and intead of the graphic being blue to be red. Then after that suprise me , thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 









I didnt quite get what u meant with red/blue. So I just did this, if you dont like it, tell me and explain what you want


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
-
*Gifs:*
*- Masa Def*
*Sets:*
-​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> then 130-136 and size 200x100? or whatever size looks right....



I gotcha derr


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

Noooo  Im already working on it


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

hope Miya didnt already make it, and maybe his is better.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
-
*Gifs:*
-
*Sets:*
-​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2010)

Be letting Kirsty shine today 

It's no problem


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey! 

Set please 



Thanks from now pek


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll take that :33


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice stock  I have it too somewhere

Not sure if I should even keep this up  not that much to put in, but it looks good 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
-
*Gifs:*
-
*Sets:*
*FirstMoon*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Kirsty, still repping. But the stock I gave you was shit and also I have a small avy, so 125x125. Here is better stock:

Could you take out the nae, and do whatever you like. I trust your judement!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
-
*Gifs:*
-
*Sets:*
*FirstMoon - Darth Nihilus
Aggressor - Kirsty*​


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9GQNKD0-9Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




*Sig*: 29 secs to 40 secs for a sig of 500X386. 

*Avi*: 24 secs- 26 secs of size 150x150. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
-
*Gifs:*
*Tranquil Fury - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*FirstMoon - Darth Nihilus
Aggressor - Kirsty*​


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 








Sorry about last time, Im just used to making 150x150 avy's 


*Spoiler*: _Tranquil Fury_ 








Gifs that big cant be that long. So I resized it a bit. The quality may suck a little but thats cus of the length. Hope it's alright like this.



Credit to my shop or me plz :33 and I hope you both like it.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
-
*Gifs:*

*Sets:*
*FirstMoon - Darth Nihilus*​


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2010)

Well if that's as big as you make it, it's fine. And yes I'll credit you for it as well.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow you have a gift, this looks so good. Thanks!
Also do you create FC banners?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

(Turn your sig off)

And thank you 

And like the ones I have in my sig?  Skotty made those. So you can request one here if you want :33


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jan 21, 2010)

Avatar, Senior Size
I would like The Avatar colored and here is a reference page


Avatar:Kizaru's face and light 


Thank you


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - Kirsty*
*Gifs:*

*Sets:*
*FirstMoon - Darth Nihilus*​
I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 21, 2010)

Avatar request please.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Effects: Any

Hope you don't mind but I usually leave effect and border decisions up to the artist. It usually turns out really well.


----------



## Auraka (Jan 21, 2010)

Cause I want this to be official 

Set pwease  You know what I want !


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

Cus I was already making it 


*Spoiler*: _Auraka_


----------



## Auraka (Jan 21, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Cus I was already making it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Auraka_



You know I love you pek THAANKKSS YOUU

/turns off sig


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - Kirsty - 298
Panic - 300*
*Gifs:*

*Sets:*
*FirstMoon - Darth Nihilus - 286*​


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 21, 2010)

Panic said:


> Avatar request please.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> ...



​


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 24, 2010)

FFF I finished the avy for Hawkeyes but dont have access to it now 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - Kirsty - 298*
*Gifs:*

*Sets:*
*FirstMoon - Darth Nihilus - 286*​


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 24, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Hey!
> 
> Set please
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 24, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - Kirsty - 298*
*Gifs:*

*Sets:*​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 24, 2010)

Baaww you're such an awesome person!

Thank you guys!


----------



## SP (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you make  into a sig please? <3

And  as an ava~


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 24, 2010)

MINE

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - Kirsty - 298*
*Gifs:*

*Sets:*
*SP - Kirsty - 310*​


----------



## SP (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn right I'm yours.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2010)

Just Ava


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2010)

Hawkeyes said:


> Avatar, Senior Size
> I would like The Avatar colored and here is a reference page
> 
> 
> ...






Hope I did a good job...


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hustler - Kirsty - 313*
*Gifs:*

*Sets:*
*SP - Kirsty - 310*​


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2010)

SP said:


> Can you make  into a sig please? <3
> 
> And  as an ava~




*Spoiler*: _Spousey<3_ 




*Spoiler*: _Avy's_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 

















I hope you like it D:


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just Ava






Tell me if you want anything changed :33



*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jan 25, 2010)

Take out the empty space please


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 25, 2010)

Skotty said:


> ​



Thanks! Looks awesome! Gonna use the bottom middle one.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2010)

^Turn off your sig plz


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, thought I did.


----------



## SP (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Spousey I love it. <3


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2010)

Im glad you do


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 26, 2010)

Kirsty I have a request:
*Avatar*


Sig(doubleclick on pic):


Could you please make the design awesome, edgy and cool. I'm trusting your judgement, thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - 318 - Kirsty*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Aggressor - 324 - Kirsty*​


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Kirsty I have a request:
> *Avatar*
> 
> 
> ...



Your descriptions make me laugh  and I keep forgetting you're not a senior member yet 


*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 





*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 














Hope you like it :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

Be working on FirstMoon's request today. I haveth the time


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

Skotty made it  

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - 318 - Kirsty*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

No worries. I'll make the next one.


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2010)

For Skotty 



You can keep the books and her cape in there if you can, if not that's fine too, thanks :33


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

She already made me give it to her 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - 318 - Kirsty*
*Transperancies:*
*Muse - 330 - Skotty*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*​


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 26, 2010)

can i get a transparencey like of this picture but realy small Please?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

^I'll do it quick


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 26, 2010)

lol asking so formally


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 26, 2010)

Can I get it smaller? =/ 
sorry =[


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

How small you want it to be?



?? Better?


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2010)

Skotty said:


> lol asking so formally



Thank you *licks* :33


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 26, 2010)

like a little smaller then the size of my avy?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

Check again  ^


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 26, 2010)

ohh lol sorry thanks so much ill rep tommarow im reped blocked


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

Its fine :33

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - 318 - Kirsty*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## SP (Jan 26, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> How small you want it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Better?



FFFFF that is so cute.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

Go sleep you  and no spamming here


----------



## SP (Jan 26, 2010)

I wasn't spamming, I was just... um...


...Goodnight.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

Next time request something


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like it, but could you make the sig the avy and could you make sure the border is curved to please. Also can you do dotted and curved borders?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I can do that.

I'll do it tonight


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 27, 2010)

Sup? I need a new avy because my current one is obviously way too small. >.< 

So here's a manga page for ya. 



Top left panel with Sasuke. It would be coolio if it remained black and white, but color in his Sharingan. And I'm a fan of strong lighting. >:3

Please and thankies. m.m


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Hawkeyes - 318 - Kirsty
The Six Paths of Pein - 348 - Kirsty*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​

Will be done tonight  Turn of your sig though


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 27, 2010)

Oops my bad yo. Thanks again.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

Hawkeyes said:


> Take out the empty space please






This is all I can do I guess, I dnno what you wanted me to do exactly.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I really like it, but could you make the sig the avy and could you make sure the border is curved to please. Also can you do dotted and curved borders?





I hope this is what you meant, cus else I dont know what you mean with curved.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

The Six Paths of Pein said:


> Sup? I need a new avy because my current one is obviously way too small. >.<
> 
> So here's a manga page for ya.
> 
> ...





Dont exactly like it, but I cant do much if its black and white...


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jan 27, 2010)

haha, I just meant to take the space out, not try to fill it in. 

Just cut the black space off, don't fill it in.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it, thankies for making it. m.m


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

^ Turn of your sig.... or next time your request will be ignored.

I'll see what I can do Hawkeyes


----------



## Helixals (Jan 27, 2010)

*
Hey dude can you create me something like this*


*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 







*
But whit this picture :*


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

Read the rules :33

2 things wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2010)

please, ava and siggy out of this guy

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> please, ava and siggy out of this guy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 28, 2010)

Hope I FINALLY got what you meant 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfect, thank you


----------



## Morphine (Jan 28, 2010)

ava please  solid white border, both rounded and square


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 28, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Morphine - 363*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*​


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 28, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ava please  solid white border, both rounded and square




You know the stock is pretty shitty right?


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Skotty I wanna use  as an ava...can you trans the little bugger for me? 

<3


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 30, 2010)

pek


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

Glorious! *Eric Reps*


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello, could I get an avy of the girl's face

And a sig of this?   
I'd like to have all three panels, so you can cut, space them out, or re-arange them however so they fit.
Thank you.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 30, 2010)

I could not tell which one was the girl....


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

No prob  It's the one on the right.

and thank you very much!


----------



## Sin (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello girls 

Could I get a set?

From this stock: 

Sig and Avvy please. 

For the avvy, just get the "Durant 35" part of the jersey.

Thanks :3


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Sin - 372 - Kirsty*​
Will be done tonight :33


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

Sin said:


> Hello girls
> 
> Could I get a set?
> 
> ...






Hope you like it :33 if you want the avy to be different, let me know.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2010)

Can I get these images made into a slide show type Sig please? 
Size: Could you keep it to the same size the images are below please. 
Border: Standard black and white border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 3, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Can I get these images made into a slide show type Sig please?
> Size: Could you keep it to the same size the images are below please.
> Border: Standard black and white border.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sin (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh sorry Kirsty, I didn't make myself very clear, I meant zoom in on the "Durant 35" part of the jersey for the avvy, not remove it 

The sig is great though.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2010)

Hope this is better :33


----------



## Sin (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes thank you :33


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2010)

@Skotty: Thanks for the sig. Looks great. Already repped and will cred.


----------



## ss4gogeta0 (Feb 4, 2010)

thought it said sex shop..... was gonna spam it for being sooo dirty....

anyway any chance you can do a custom  picture of this site ya know so i can add it to my little game.... since it does have naruto things included... i can reward you with a custom NPC to be included....

here are the specs
 can be a .bmp, .jpg, .gif, .png file thats 64x64; no larger than 20k


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2010)

Check the first post.

And turn of your sig.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't process what the hell you want exactly.


----------



## Haku (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello anyone around? 

I heard this is the best place to go for avy and sigs.


*Spoiler*: _ haku request!_ 




[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7nC1vCWCuM8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7nC1vCWCuM8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]




part 0:13-0:16 
Round border 
If you can, Can you put the Flying Mexican in the end.
I'm going to put it in my sig.
Its my friend playing wii and its funny i wanted to put it as avy in my sig lol.

I rep very well and will spread the word about your shop. 

Here you go kirsty.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2010)

you should post a normal YT link though


----------



## Haku (Feb 4, 2010)

Edit read last post to see link.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2010)

Skotty will do it later :33 cus I dont have PS right now 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*Haku - 384 - Skotty*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Haku (Feb 4, 2010)

O thank you so much Kirsty your going to get rep so well and word will spread


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 4, 2010)

Haku said:


> Hello anyone around?
> 
> I heard this is the best place to go for avy and sigs.
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't have a clue how to do round gif borders


----------



## Haku (Feb 4, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Sorry I don't have a clue how to do round gif borders



Its ok, umm i like the bigger one better. can you add letters, i would like it to say Flying Mexican.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 4, 2010)

lol i didnt know if you wanted a set or or just a sig so i made you an ava too


----------



## Haku (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks So much mad rep for you!!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 6, 2010)

We have a new worker!




*Spoiler*: _Examples_ 




*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Siggies_ 









*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_


----------



## Vaz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm. Perhaps I should give this establishment a "test drive". My only request is that the avatar is 150 x 150 and that the sig does not exceed the senior size. Mesmerize me.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2010)

Test drive my ass


----------



## Vaz (Feb 8, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF THAT LOOKS GORGEOUS but can you please reduce the sig size a little? 

No room for my quote...



Skotty said:


> Test drive my ass


Is that an invitation?


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 8, 2010)

Can I get a Trans of this but the words at the bottom be replaced for. "Young & Insane"


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 8, 2010)

*Skotty* Thanks so much love.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Feb 8, 2010)

Can't be done...


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 10, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*Shadow Chaos - 401*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Bleach (Feb 11, 2010)

Sig please 
Stock: 
Text: Wd0
Size: Up 2 you 

THanks in advance!


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello, I have a coloring request, just two panels. 
Anyone here follow bleach? Well the character is Nel, from bleach. First panel I want colored is of her released form, second is just her regular adult form (Just telling you this for reference). 
In the second panel however Ichigo is on the bottom as well, so color him in as well please, his hair is orange, the outfit is black. 
Can you color and save a pic of the middle left panel for me. The one that says "Do not despair"


For the second panel color and save for me the first top panel with the female standing there.  When I say color, I mean the whole entire panel.

*
THANK YOU SO MUCH* and I'll plus rep of course for the work!


----------



## Haku (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems this place finally got some business huh  I'm going to request something soon!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 12, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*BlackSmoke - 405 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​
Will do it this weekend 

Lol thanks Haku


----------



## Bleach (Feb 12, 2010)

Skottehh nuuu!! You forgot teh text! And can you remove the 'Coloring by' XD?

And that size is still a little big isn't it ;D?


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 12, 2010)

Could you make that senior side- ava of my sig? :3


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 12, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Red Blueberry - 40*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*BlackSmoke - 405 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2010)

Shadow_Chaos said:


> Yo, I'd like to make a request:
> 
> Stock:
> Avy or sig: *Signature.*
> ...



Can't last that long, otherwise the file size would be too big. Make it lower at least :3


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Skottehh nuuu!! You forgot teh text! And can you remove the 'Coloring by' XD?
> 
> And that size is still a little big isn't it ;D?





Better now? :33


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 12, 2010)

Red_Blueberry said:


> Could you make that senior side- ava of my sig? :3





Hope its okay :33


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 12, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*BlackSmoke - 405 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Feb 13, 2010)

Forgot to remove sig... >>'



Darth Nihilus said:


> Can't last that long, otherwise the file size would be too big. Make it lower at least :3



No worries then. ^_^

Can't be done...


----------



## Haku (Feb 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poDNXsJxuYo




Avy or sig: Signature and sig!
Size of the avy or sig: Normal for avy medium for sig
Any extra information: Length: 5:20-5:25 

Text off plz if u can! and in the end make it say Crazy Apple! (green text)


----------



## Sin (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi girls, I'm back 

New set plx:

*Sig: *

Could you add in the text "It doesn't get any better..." in there somewhere (all glowy and fancy)

And av:  (crop as you see fit)

Thanks loves <3


----------



## Bleach (Feb 13, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Better now? :33



Yes! Thank you oh so much


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 13, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*Haku - 416*
*Colourings:*
*BlackSmoke - 405 - Kirsty
Sin - 417 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​
Will all be done tonight I hope pek


----------



## Ex Caliber (Feb 13, 2010)

I was really hoping to do the set for Sin...as a first job here. But, oh well, first come, first serve I guess...This is spamming...so I'll stop. Sorry Kirsty, I'm not able to do much...


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 13, 2010)

Its okay, and I always do Sin's sets 

Next one's for you


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> [noparse]Hi girls, I'm back
> 
> New set plx:
> 
> ...



So, since Im not that great with text  I gave you one with text and one without of both.




*Spoiler*: _Sig 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig 2_ 








Tell me if there's anything wrong :33


----------



## Sin (Feb 13, 2010)

Just one tiny thing, could you add a border to the avvy? :3


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 13, 2010)

There ya go


----------



## Sin (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks <3

I'm 24'd, but I'll get you in a few hours.


----------



## Haku (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm glad ur getting customers now kirsty


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2010)

Haku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not good with adding text. I can make the gif though


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Feb 13, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Can't last that long, otherwise the file size would be too big. Make it lower at least :3



Question: Is it possible to remove the entire black area around the pic itself to reduce file size, or is it the time itself that is the troubling factor? Just wondering...

Or if that is possible, how about just shrinking the image itself by half (like form 100% file size to 50% file size), but conserving the time?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2010)

Never tried it. Best bet for you to do is to lower the time set. Shrinking the image DOES reduce the file size, but most of the time with the time set that you requested it would be above the limit, but I'll see what I can do. 

Otherwise, edit your request. And turn your sig off :]


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Feb 13, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Never tried it. Best bet for you to do is to lower the time set. Shrinking the image DOES reduce the file size, but most of the time with the time set that you requested it would be above the limit, but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Otherwise, edit your request. And turn your sig off :]



If it doesn't work, I'll cease this request. Thanks a bunch. ^^

Can't be done...


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you do lines..? :3


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 14, 2010)

What do you mean with lines :33


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 14, 2010)

Can I have a set from this stock with effects and border? (avatar & sig) thanks


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Skotty~ *rep*


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 15, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> What do you mean with lines :33



Well, there is one pic what is drew with just pensil.
Could you do black lines of that?

*Spoiler*: _Like this_ 




(For quick watch- I didn't find better)


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

(Turn of your sig)


And you mean just a drawing?


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 15, 2010)

(Sorry!)

Yes, just a drawing


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I can draw  but not good at all (Look at my sig, I drew that )


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 15, 2010)

Well you or someone else can try if wants?! ^^


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

You mean colouring...?


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 15, 2010)

No *3*- black lines like that kisame. Clear lines, not those pencil...things. This is hopeless, I'm bad in this!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

I really dont know what you mean


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 15, 2010)

Black lines  
Draw over that pencil. One beautiful line, not many like that :S
I give up Dx


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, well I could but not very pretty. So you better find someone else


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 15, 2010)

You understand- yes!  Ok, I ask someone else  But thanks ^^


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hello, I have a coloring request, just two panels.
> Anyone here follow bleach? Well the character is Nel, from bleach. First panel I want colored is of her released form, second is just her regular adult form (Just telling you this for reference).
> In the second panel however Ichigo is on the bottom as well, so color him in as well please, his hair is orange, the outfit is black.
> Can you color and save a pic of the middle left panel for me. The one that says "Do not despair"
> ...



I hope I got the right panels....







And I hope you like it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2010)

Sugoi


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, just have a quick request.

Could you re-edit this gif to make it just the angle of the guy's face? Remove the bird's eye view angle please. Also to make short enough to fit within the avatar file size limit. 



Please and thank you. 

Sorry if you don't do animated gifs, it said gifs on the front page so I assumed its animated as well.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 15, 2010)

I had to cut frames so looks odd....


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

AHHHHHHH! Thanks. <3


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, if its no trouble at all, could you delete all the frames after he looks down? The part where he puts his hand up.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome, thank you. :3


----------



## Haku (Feb 16, 2010)

*waiting for request*  lol


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 16, 2010)

Darth Nihilus will do it :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Getting to it today 

Right now actually


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Shadow_Chaos said:


> Yo, I'd like to make a request:
> 
> Stock:
> Avy or sig: *Signature.*
> ...





Darth Nihilus said:


> Not good with adding text. I can make the gif though



So I won't forget


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 16, 2010)

There's another one


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2010)

umm could u guys make an trainsparent sig and avatar out of this pic please

make it pink to orange and have itsmylife on the bottom with an cool effect 
also can you please have the border be thin for the avatar  focusing on sakura and naruto facef or the avi about 135x135  please

thanks

*stock*


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 16, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*ShadowChaos - 458 - Darth Nihilus
Haku - 416 - Darth Nihilus*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*itsmylife - 460 - Skotty*​


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 16, 2010)

liek this?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2010)

Skotty said:


> liek this?





yeah thanks thats it ill rep u right away


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 17, 2010)

Just letting everyone know that my computer kinda broke  so I dont have the good Photoshop brushes etc atm. I'll do my best to give good work anyway.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 18, 2010)

Haku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're going to have to lower the limit of the video. For some reason, it's above 1MB, even with deleting frames and resizing the proportions of the sig. And if you want an avatar, just ask. 



Shadow_Chaos said:


> Yo, I'd like to make a request:
> 
> Stock:
> Avy or sig: *Signature.*
> ...



Same with yours as well. WAY above the file size limit.


----------



## Haku (Feb 18, 2010)

Then 5:23-5:25.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 18, 2010)

Also, sorry about the whole waiting thing 

I haven't been into taking request lately :<


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Feb 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [...]Same with yours as well. WAY above the file size limit.



No worries then.
Thank you very much though. ^_^


----------



## Haku (Feb 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Also, sorry about the whole waiting thing
> 
> I haven't been into taking request lately :<



Thanks it looks good, Rep and its ok!


----------



## SP (Feb 19, 2010)

Avatar of  please. <333


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## SP (Feb 19, 2010)

Thankies. pek


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I only want a signature of this, any size with a border and special effects.


Thanks :3


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 19, 2010)

would you like some wood with that?


----------



## Haku (Feb 20, 2010)

sig request for a friend!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15mh0kx&s=6




Heres the pic he wants! can you put lemoncookie01 in there with a sweet effect!! thanks ahead!!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

skotty could u please do this one for me 

trainsparent sig itsmylife on it with an cute effect 

avatar focus on sakura with an cute effect and  border 

*stock*


thank u pek


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

danm skotty nice once a again 

its awesome


----------



## Ex Caliber (Feb 20, 2010)

*Haku*

I hope it's alright...you didn't really specify what kind of effects you wanted so I just added texture and a few other stuff. 

If you need me to change anything just say so. 

Here ya go. 



Hope it's alright...


----------



## Haku (Feb 20, 2010)

UchihaRae said:


> *Haku*
> 
> I hope it's alright...you didn't really specify what kind of effects you wanted so I just added texture and a few other stuff.
> 
> ...




Actually its great thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 20, 2010)

Skotty said:


> would you like some wood with that?



Yes please  *rep*


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 20, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​
I think its all empty now  let me know if I missed anything please.


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 20, 2010)

Set please. :33





Thank youuuu~

Also, if it's possible, can I get a senior version of the av too?  Don't worry if it's too much trouble, I just plan on using this for a while. 

Thanks <3


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 20, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*DarkAngelSakura - 485 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 21, 2010)

Fffff, thank youuu.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

@Kirsty: Sorry, I have to cancel... 

Will request soon!

EDIT: Sig set request:



I want it bordered with effects and then with text that says "Dominance"

Thanks and sorry for any confusion or inconvience.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 21, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*DarkAngelSakura - 488 - Kirsty*​
Not a problem


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 21, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> [noparse]@Kirsty: Sorry, I have to cancel...
> 
> Will request soon!
> 
> ...



You said sig set  so I wasnt sure if you wanted just a sig or an avy too D: SO I just made both.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

^Thanks so much! NF is being stupid so I'll have to rep you later. Sorry...

I'll definitely try tonight!


----------



## Muse (Feb 21, 2010)

Request for Skotty 

*Ava:*



150x150, thin black border

*Sig:*



Size can be something like 250x150, and make it a slideshow of the three images on that page, thin black border

Thanks loveeee pek


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2010)

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Muse (Feb 21, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Snoop Dogg



You're a genius, thank you, let's pose cuz SHIT JUST GOT REAL 


Eric reps on the way pek


----------



## Vaz (Feb 23, 2010)

G'evening 


150 x 150 size with squared border, just Lex's face on the last pannel, while _way_ too many volts are running through his body :3


I'd like to have the last two pannels into one as a gif ( first the one with Supes, then Lois ) and within the sig limit, but not that big. I don't have a specific size in mind so I'll let you know if I'd liek it smaller or not.


Thank you in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2010)

requesting skotty pek


request: transparent sig and please get sasuke out of the picture for the sig. 
*Stock:*

Border:  u decide on sig 
Style: u decide
Extras: text on Sig itsmylife and we are watching over you , 2 sigs one with effects one without effects so i can choose


thanks skotty


----------



## Vaz (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you make the gif "slower", please?

and I've started reading the Sleuth guy -.-


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 23, 2010)

GOOD 
You'll love it  had you not even read it when you insulted it?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2010)

cute  always can count on you 

repping as soon as i can but i will


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2010)

Request for set.

*Avatar*

Both there faces in the avatar, words removed.

Solid thin black border.

No effects

*Signature*


Transparent, resize to signature size, no effects, and words removed.

and if you can, fix the cut off foot.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Sephiroth - 502 - Kirsty*​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Requesting an edit of a previous request...

I loved the sig and avy I requested not too long ago, but I just want a little change. Can the background be changed to red? 

I'm sorry for being a bother and thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Sephiroth - 502 - Kirsty
DarkAngelSakura - 504*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Kirsty i'd like to make a request.



A simple black line border for both sig and avy will be fine.

Thank you


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Sephiroth - 502 - Kirsty
DarkAngelSakura - 504 - Kirsty
Champagne Supernova - 506 - Kirsty*​


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Requesting an edit of a previous request...
> 
> I loved the sig and avy I requested not too long ago, but I just want a little change. Can the background be changed to red?
> 
> I'm sorry for being a bother and thanks!





I just did this border.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Hey Kirsty i'd like to make a request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Turn off your sig)


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 25, 2010)

That was quick 

Lovely work


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

Anytime 

Turn of your sig :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2010)

The words got into the avatar a little in the top right, if you can fix that for me please, it's perfect.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry I hadnt noticed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2010)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

Anytime


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2010)

*Hi! 
*
*Kirsty the beautiful*, could you do another coloring for me? This one is tre easy though.
=]
Just color the Bankai Ichigo panel with him wearing the sun glasses on. The one where he is saying "Dat Ass" 
<3 thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*BlackSmoke - 517 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​
Will be done tomorrow<3


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> *Hi!
> *
> *Kirsty the beautiful*, could you do another coloring for me? This one is tre easy though.
> =]
> ...





Hope its alright


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2010)

DAT COLOOOOOOORING!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2010)

Im glad you like it


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2010)

hmm anyone can do this one

trans set with itsmylfe on the sig cute effect 

avatar focus on sakura thin red border cute back round 

*stock*


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 27, 2010)

can you do something with this(a set with ''godtachi'' written on it)??


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 27, 2010)

Turn off your sig first :33


----------



## Angoobo (Feb 27, 2010)

Could you make a set with this??


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 27, 2010)

Tuuuurn offff youuuurrr siiiig first.


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Turn off your sig first :33



duuuuuuuuuuuun


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2010)

that was fast hmm ok i wanted trans for the sig with cute effect and my name on it  and i need to wait abit before i can rep u again (was hoping for someone else this time)

but ill rep u as soon as i can

damn skotty your fast


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 27, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*godtachi - 523 - Skotty
Nagatosama - 525 - Kirsty*​


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 27, 2010)

oh lol
im used to transing and making a bg.... lol


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 28, 2010)

Both banned, lol.

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Vaz (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello sexy people, I have another request.





Really looking forward for this one :3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

anybody color ?

set please with this 
stock



cool effect and please in sig have my name and focus on naruto and sakura 

avatar focus on naruto glare 

also cool effect

thank u will rep


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 28, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*itsmylife - 535 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​
Will do it as soon as I have time


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

^thank u kristy pek im nuts about that scene


----------



## Sanbi (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to request a coloring 

Stock: 

If you would like an example of how to color WB, here is the link to a great coloring I found. .


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*itsmylife - 535 - Kirsty
Sanbi - 538 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Mar 4, 2010)

Could someone do set of that pic for me? :33
That white backround could take away!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*itsmylife - 535 - Kirsty
Sanbi - 538 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*Red Blueberry - 540 - UchihaRae*​


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> anybody color ?
> 
> set please with this
> stock
> ...






Hope you like it  took me a pretty long time.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> I would like to request a coloring
> 
> Stock:
> 
> If you would like an example of how to color WB, here is the link to a great coloring I found. .



Im sorry, but I tried this and I really cant do this  there's too much black and grey to even make out whats his body and whats his coat etc...

Either get a better pic or Im sorry I cant help you with that....


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Red Blueberry - 540*​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Hope you like it  took me a pretty long time.




omg I LOVE IT SOOO PRETTY THANKS KRISTY  


i guess ill try to rep u again u soo deserve it


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Mar 5, 2010)

Forgot to say that ava: senior size :33 is it something 150x150...


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 6, 2010)

Turn off your sig please  If you don't, I can't make your set next time~


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry I allways forget that 
Wow those looks awesome thanks thanks opek


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe you should wear other things we made you first.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2010)

^i am wearing the one u made sorry ill wait 

its very well done

but ill delete it 

i even credit u sorry


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 7, 2010)

Its just better to wait till u wore what we made you last. cus if u dont after 3 days it'll be put in giveaways  so yeah.

Dont request if you wont wear it right away... its in the rules.


Spoiler tagging huh? And my name is Kirsty.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2010)

i want to show it but i don't want to get into trouble with the mods but i get your point 

and im wearing it maybe ill show it soon but i did credit u and i rep u 


yeah ill just wait 

again sorry


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 7, 2010)

Its fine  just wait next time.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2010)

^thanks and will do


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 11, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 13, 2010)

*Request Set for Kirsty or Skotty*


Do whatever you like.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 13, 2010)

Will do 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Aggressor - 557 - Kirsty*​


----------



## Ayana (Mar 13, 2010)

Avatar 150 x 150 and sig for a senior member, just resize, no effects.
Stock:


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 13, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Ayana - 559 - Kirsty*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Aggressor - 557 - Kirsty*​
Will do in 2 hours.


----------



## Ayana (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't wait for it.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 13, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request Set for Kirsty or Skotty*
> 
> 
> Do whatever you like.







Seen as I'm sealed. Rep goes to my best worker


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 13, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avatar 150 x 150 and sig for a senior member, just resize, no effects.
> Stock:





Seen as I'm sealed. Rep goes to my best worker


----------



## Ayana (Mar 13, 2010)

The avy is great, I hope the sig will be finished soon too.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh sorry...  I read it as only avy

But that pic is really small... I cant do much different about it if you dont want effects. If I'd make it bigger it'd get ugly.


----------



## Ayana (Mar 13, 2010)

That's okay, I'll just use the avy.
Thank you for it.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure anytime :33


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 17, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Seen as I'm sealed. Rep goes to my best worker



Here forpick up, will use it soon!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 17, 2010)

Alright then


----------



## Ayana (Mar 19, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Stock: 


Sig: for a senior member, no effects, just resize
Stock:


----------



## SP (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you make me a sig from  please? Like transparent or something, but smaller and better looking... idk.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

trans sig...some effects and in cool text itsmylife on it 


*stock*





thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Ayana - 570
SP - 571 - Kirsty
itsmylife - 572*​


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...







Rep goes to Skotty.


----------



## Ayana (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG...
Hottest set ever...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2010)

^Anytime 



SP said:


> Can you make me a sig from  please? Like transparent or something, but smaller and better looking... idk.





Hope you like it


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> trans sig...some effects and in cool text itsmylife on it
> 
> 
> *stock*
> ...





Im not good with text, so nothing special.

Rep goes to Skotty.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

its ok its cool anyway 

repping skotty


----------



## SP (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you darlin.


----------



## Angoobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi 

Could you please make a set with this

Thx.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 20, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please make a set with this
> 
> Thx.






Tell me if its good or not, cus I didnt feel like just making a simple transperant sig. But if thats what you wanted, tell me.


----------



## Angoobo (Mar 20, 2010)

^^It's perfect, thank you.
How CAN i rep you??


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 20, 2010)

Turn off your sig 

And you cant, Im sealed. So instead rep my worker Skotty. :33 But credit me.


----------



## Muse (Mar 31, 2010)

Request for Skotty 



A pweatty set with a BG and effects plz....do what you will, but make the sig kinda medium sized (like maybe 400 or 350 in height, and whatever width that is ;P)

<3


----------



## Muse (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you skottypek

Will wear soon, and i have to spread b4 I rep you again :B


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

request 

transparent effects colorization..some effects

itmylife on it



*stock*


thanks


----------



## Ex Caliber (Apr 2, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request
> 
> transparent effects colorization..some effects
> 
> ...



Would you like a siggie only? Or a avatar to match it? 

The stock is a bit difficult to work with so I'll need to know what you want cut out. Just Sakura, Naruto and the log? Or....?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

just a siggy  and i would like both of naruto and sakura in it.........i just dont want the background.....i would like the log naruto and sakura in the sig plus effects and itsmylife on it...sorry


----------



## Ex Caliber (Apr 2, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> just a siggy  and i would like both of naruto and sakura in it.........i just dont want the background.....i would like the log naruto and sakura in the sig plus effects and itsmylife on it...sorry



EDIT: I'm seriously sorry. I managed to make it. But when it hit the adding effects part, my lack of good brushes killed me. 

I did my best though. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

rae chan its adorable  thanks


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 3, 2010)

Set request for Skotty.



I'm can't decide which border would look best so can i leave that up to you?

As for effects make it look beautiful.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 3, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*Champagne Supernova - 593 - Skotty*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks amazing thank you


----------



## Ayana (Apr 4, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150 
For it I want the little girl holding the cat plush.

Sig: for a senior member, just resize.
Stock:


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

3:40-:3:48 gif sig please


----------



## Ayana (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you!
:33


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 4, 2010)

Stock: 
Avy or sig: Transperancy.
Size of the avy or sig: Resize it to non-Senior size and enough place for the credit text.


----------



## Ayana (Apr 5, 2010)

I have technical question.
I noticed some people have nude pics in their sigs, but censored with emotes.
Would it be possible to do the same with this pic?


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 5, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## Ayana (Apr 5, 2010)

So it seems it's possible. Thanks. I'll get back here with a new request in a week or 2.
:risu


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 5, 2010)

*Reques avatar colouring*


Keep the weapon SoiFon is holding, when you create it. Do whatever too.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

Turn offyour sig :33


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 6, 2010)

the image cooloks like it's already coloured too


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

I didnt even check that, indeed it does.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

requesting skotty 

do what ever just make it look pretty..and cute..:33

itsmylife on it also "innocence" make it big but not too big....


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 6, 2010)

Going to wear it this time?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2010)

Avatar 150x150 (My membership not approved yet )
Dotted border
i just need Tsuna (get rid of the writing and the purple bit around him if you can)
if not cut it to just above the writing and just around the edge of his hair)
Add some affects if you like xD
thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Going to wear it this time?



omg Skotty i love it  thanks rep and cred(just u this time..)

defiantly going to wear it


----------



## Damaris (Apr 6, 2010)

i didn't know skotty was still doing work 
request for skotty in that case :33

i'd just like a transparent senior set.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 6, 2010)

HW:

Damaris :Ahh I know you you're the one who vmed me <3


----------



## Damaris (Apr 6, 2010)

you're as amazing as i remembered 
thanks so much.
repped, will credit. <3

HOLEEEEEIIIIIIEEE SHIIIIITEE
is that the new doctor in your set?


----------



## Ayana (Apr 10, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150 
I want Anko in it.

Sig: for a senior member, resize it and censor the greatest parts.


Stock:


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 10, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*Hyper wolfy - 598*
*Colourings:*
*Agressor - 606*
*Sets:*
*Ayana - 617*​


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Like this?



Is it bad that I lawl'd?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 10, 2010)

transparent set
for skottswardio


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 11, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*Hyper wolfy - 598*
*Colourings:*
*Agressor - 606*
*Sets:*
*Ayana - 617
Damaris - 620 - Skotty*​


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Apr 11, 2010)

beautiful as always 
will rep tomorrow when i'm un 24'd


----------



## Noitora (Apr 11, 2010)

Heya. I was wondering if I could have a set from this. If I can ask for a sig and avatar at the same time that is. And if this stock is good enough!



Avatar 
- 150x150

Sig
- Don't mind too much about size, perhaps a bit longer width wise than height.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 11, 2010)

HAUI


----------



## Noitora (Apr 11, 2010)

Super aweosme quick, thanks skotty you outstanding person.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 13, 2010)

SKOTTY 
i'm sorry i came back so soon
but i saw the first episode and now i _need_
a sig transparency
please


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 23, 2010)

This is dead 

No requests  feel free to request


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

u said feel free 

requesting kristy xDDD

if u can color it i will LOVE YOU xDD



transparent sig focus on the middle

on sig "I'm always here "  make it  big with effects



itsmylife on the avy :33 squared solid border


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 23, 2010)

request fulfilled


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 23, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*itsmylife - 630 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*Perseverance - 631*​
Tell me if I missed anything, Im kind of out of it atm  Im sorry about that


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Kirsty (Apr 24, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> u said feel free
> 
> requesting kristy xDDD
> 
> ...



I didnt make it transperant, cus well its square. It'd look incredibly weird. You can only do that with complete pictures to make it look good.





Oh and, if you dont wear this AGAIN. We're not taking your requests anymore


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2010)

holly cow  i love it  thanks kirsty 


i'll rep skotty and cred u


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Stock: 
Avy or sig: both 
Size of the avy or sig:  avy 150x150      sig  500 x 350
Any extra information: avy focus on the guy...and add red hearts or blood stains on it*


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 24, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*AreoSamurai21 - 636*​


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thank You *


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 27, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 27, 2010)

Request away


----------



## jux (May 4, 2010)

*looks above* okay 


could I have this as a sig and avy with square border and slightly transparent, and resized so it fits? And anything else you want to make it pretty :33


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2010)

gif please  starting at 00:11 Finishing at 00:23. Thats an avatar btw. 50x50 



Just do something fancy with that please. 

Thanks
Liam.


----------



## Satsuki (May 4, 2010)

It was already pretty, I didn't do much


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2010)

Ezio Auditore Da Firenze said:


> gif please  starting at 00:11 Finishing at 00:23. Thats an avatar btw. 50x50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Few things though, where is the avatar for? cus 12 seconds will make it really big? And well you cant use it on most forums or anything.

And turn of your sig or we wont take your request.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

I'd like a senior size set of this please.

Dotted border and feel free to add any lights, colours or effects that you think will make it look better :33


----------



## Kirsty (May 9, 2010)

On it


----------



## Kirsty (May 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a senior size set of this please.
> 
> Dotted border and feel free to add any lights, colours or effects that you think will make it look better :33



I did my best, but Im not into PS that much lately. So if you dont like it, say so and Skotty will make a different one when she gets on.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

I like it .

Will credit.


----------



## Kirsty (May 9, 2010)

Alright then


----------



## Geek (May 9, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Few things though, where is the avatar for? cus 12 seconds will make it really big? And well you cant use it on most forums or anything.
> 
> And turn of your sig or we wont take your request.



trim it :F I dont mind too much.


----------



## Kirsty (May 23, 2010)

This sure is dead


----------



## Satsuki (May 23, 2010)

I know right :test I'm so bored I actually want to make sets


----------



## jux (May 25, 2010)

- thanks for previous set

could i have a new one with this


made into a sig (so it fits) + avatar? With a border? 
I don't mind what you do with it as long as it's pretty :33


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

sorry I used you as a guinea pig


----------



## jux (May 26, 2010)

omfg skotty <3 <3 <3


----------



## RockpiRate (May 29, 2010)

hi i want to color this pic. please 

u can do a set too,but i want to see it colored all pic..then make the set..bec,i really like this pic. and i want to use it as a desktop.about the border and other stuff i complete trust u...give u a freedom to do it nice and cool..so have fun..surprise me


----------



## jux (Jun 19, 2010)

Could I have a sig made out of this:


Bordered, made to fit (cutting off/scrapping the Team 7 Text maybe?) and pretty


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 19, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*RockpiRate - 657 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*
*Jig - 658*​

Sorry for any delays, both will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 21, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> hi i want to color this pic. please
> 
> u can do a set too,but i want to see it colored all pic..then make the set..bec,i really like this pic. and i want to use it as a desktop.about the border and other stuff i complete trust u...give u a freedom to do it nice and cool..so have fun..surprise me



SORRY for the MAJOR delay  but here it is, hope you like it.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Im kinda out of it  so it might not be too fantastic.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 21, 2010)

jux said:


> Could I have a sig made out of this:
> 
> 
> Bordered, made to fit (cutting off/scrapping the Team 7 Text maybe?) and pretty





Hope you like it


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 22, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> SORRY for the MAJOR delay  but here it is, hope you like it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




ohhh  i love it! 10ks so much


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

kirsty can i work here :33


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry, we dont need anyone


----------



## ~Namine (Jun 27, 2010)

Could I just get a trans of this luv?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope this is okay, I kind of suck at transing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2010)

Request for set
*Avatar*

Border-black solid thin
Size-150x150

No effects.

*Signature*

Border-black solid thin
No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the work, but can I make a couple request.

Can I get the avatar to show the whole picture, and can I get the signature alot bigger.

Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Jul 9, 2010)

Avatar of the left panel please, thin black border.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 9, 2010)

_A customer!

Wait!
What's your rush? What's your hurry?
You gave me such a --
Fright, I thought you was a ghost!
Half a minute, can'tcher sit!
Sit you down, sit!
All I meant is that I haven't seen a customer for weeks_--

Oh I mean
tell me if you want effects or anything :3


----------



## valerian (Jul 9, 2010)

Could you make it zoom out just a little? :33


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks  Got to spread some rep first though


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 10, 2010)

Now more people should get here  we're not terrible


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 10, 2010)

*Request-* Set
*Stock*


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 10, 2010)

Will do it when Im on my computer in a few hours


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 10, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request-* Set
> *Stock*


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi there.

Can you make a set from this?

Thx for your time.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 10, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Can you make a set from this?
> 
> Thx for your time.







Let me know if there's anything wrong~


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 10, 2010)

No, it's perfect.

Thx .
+reps


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 11, 2010)

kirst, can you make 150x150 and isolate the left pikachu and make transparent as well? :33


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 11, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> kirst, can you make 150x150 and isolate the left pikachu and make transparent as well? :33



Like this?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 11, 2010)

i love how it looks  

awesome kirst


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 11, 2010)

Anytime


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 12, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> I really hope you like it~ let me know if theres something wrong with it



Looks great, thank you so much.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 13, 2010)

*Request type:* _Manga coloring and set_

*Stock:* 


*Coloring example:*

_Example for her hair and eyes, I want the dress to be red and black; the scythe is silver. The character's name is Yuuki Kuran_

*Size:* _Senior_

*Text:* _"Vampire Princess" / I want all the other text edited out_

*Effects:* _Red/black themed_

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 13, 2010)

^ I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 17, 2010)

Request: Resize for sig & Avy



Simple resize and Avy centered around Lucario Please and Thanks.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 20, 2010)

^sorry for the delete, i forgot to turn off my sig.


Skotty i come to u via a refferal from kazehana...s/he said u are the best at manga coloring!


looking for manga coloring..


this is the picture i want colored




i cant get the actual manga page that it is from because the manga site that had this picture got taken down and 1000manga has it in really bad quality...


this is what she looks like (fanart)


*Spoiler*: __ 





and 







Notes: if u could somehow color in the letters "baddest ___" to the same color as her hair, that would be awesome...also, in the picture i want coloring she is wearing just a regular black tanktop, so the only thing ull have to color is her hair, sword and skin and just add a better black for the tanktop...and then whatever else u deem necessary


i know this sounds like alot to ask from such a newb member like myself, but i really want this done please please pleaseeeeeeeeee

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 20, 2010)

She meant Kirsty dude.

Sorry Kirsty! More work for you. 

I would do it, but EEF U WANT ZHE BESTTT
I'll leave it to the rice lover.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2010)

I MEANT Kirsty..but Skotty good too XD


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL whoops...kirsty, my knight/angel in shining armor/angelic wings...

please do it for me


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 20, 2010)

Ari, you don't work here, so... please don't post unless it's a request? Also turn off your sig, Tri.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2010)

can anyone give effects to this? also, enhance it if possible? coz it looks much better than this in my hard drive but when i upload it it becomes meh.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 21, 2010)

Hope its okay. Normally I wouldnt have taken your request cus you dont have enough posts. But for this time 

I screwed up some edges I see, let me know if you want me to fix that


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 21, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> can anyone give effects to this? also, enhance it if possible? coz it looks much better than this in my hard drive but when i upload it it becomes meh.





I hope this is what you meant James


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 21, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> ^ I'll do it tomorrow.



No rush but just seeing how it's going...


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello :33 I would like to have set, could that be possible? From this pic:White background off, but could bring that text from right closer the pic (no www-address).. and something like that  oh and avatar- senior size 
-thanks =)


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 25, 2010)

Will do tomorrow


----------



## SP (Jul 25, 2010)

From  () can you please make a sig from the top half of the image and an ava of the guy saying sweet a song for me?

If the stock is good enough that is.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 25, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*

*Sets:*
*Red Blueberry - 701
SP - 703*​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 25, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> *Request type:* _Manga coloring and set_
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Did you forget about me?


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*Vampire princess*
*Sets:*
*Red Blueberry - 701
SP - 703*​


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 27, 2010)

SP said:


> From  () can you please make a sig from the top half of the image and an ava of the guy saying sweet a song for me?
> 
> If the stock is good enough that is.


----------



## SP (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks love. <3


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 27, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*Vampire princess - colouring done, set will be finished by Skotty.*
*Sets:*
*Red Blueberry - 701*​


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2010)

Turn off your sig pleaseee


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2010)

yo skotty i just want an avatar with this pic :33



do what ever you want to it just make it badass :33


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 28, 2010)

i should be asleep but im not of course


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks :33


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> *Request type:* _Manga coloring and set_
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


I hope this is okay!
And remember to credit me for the set, and Kirsty for the manga colouring ;]


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2010)

i dont want a set i just want these pages colored NO SET 

so keep the sizes 







here are pic of the colors i want 

*Spoiler*: __ 











I WILL REP YOU TWICE FOR THIS KIRSTY


----------



## Heida (Aug 4, 2010)

well well well, what do we have here


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Heida  No signatures allowed


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys, first time here and I'm requesting a signature out this  please.

Text: Erika / Uninvited Detective
Border: Black Top and Below border
Size: 400 x 125 (Sorry for the small size but I'm not looking for anything big)
Effects, etc: I'll leave that up to you, just make it look awesome and fabulous.


----------



## Heida (Aug 5, 2010)

sorry hun i didnt read the rules  !


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Silly Heida <3

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*Kazehana - 717*
*Sets:*
*Red Blueberry - 701
Jze0 - 720*​


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Red_Blueberry said:


> Hello :33 I would like to have set, could that be possible? From this pic:White background off, but could bring that text from right closer the pic (no www-address).. and something like that  oh and avatar- senior size
> -thanks =)






Hope this is okay, let me know if anything is wrong. Dont forget to credit etc.


----------



## Heida (Aug 5, 2010)

dont u call me silly  ! btw i want a set too pretty please  need to search for a good pic though


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Anything you want  but find a pic yes


----------



## k2nice (Aug 5, 2010)

*REQUEST GIF ANIMATION*

Requesting sig gif animation
Size of the avy or sig: 400x320 (doesn't matter the size)
Any extra information: If you can make it so each has enough screen time to read and see the pic it would be nice (2.5 seconds). I made a video of it but it turned out bad  but here is the url 


*Spoiler*: __ 




PART 1 

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

PART 8

PART 9


----------



## Heida (Aug 5, 2010)

omg omg omg i want this pic

do whatever u want with it dear,av is going to be last pic and erase the kiss writting or whatever


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*k2nice - 726*
*Colourings:*
*Kazehana - 717*
*Sets:*
*Jze0 - 720
Heida - 727*​


----------



## Heida (Aug 5, 2010)

honey how long is it gonna take


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Kirsty! That is awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i dont want a set i just want these pages colored NO SET
> 
> so keep the sizes
> 
> ...



First one done, second will follow at some point.

If you dont like it, I'll have to murder you cus I spend 3 hours on this.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

damn this shit is good 

i love you 

first rep coming UP


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

k2nice said:


> Requesting sig gif animation
> Size of the avy or sig: 400x320 (doesn't matter the size)
> Any extra information: If you can make it so each has enough screen time to read and see the pic it would be nice (2.5 seconds). I made a video of it but it turned out bad  but here is the url





Hope its good :3 dont forget to cred/rep etc


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Hush Heida  youre up next.

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*Kazehana - 717 - Halfway done.*
*Sets:*
*Jze0 - 720 - Skotty
Heida - 727 - Kirsty*​


----------



## k2nice (Aug 5, 2010)

you are the greatest thank you 





Kirsty said:


> Hope its good :3 dont forget to cred/rep etc


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Heida said:


> omg omg omg i want this pic
> 
> do whatever u want with it dear,av is going to be last pic and erase the kiss writting or whatever


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*Kazehana - 717 - Halfway done.*
*Sets:*
*Jze0 - 720 - Skotty*​


----------



## Heida (Aug 5, 2010)

yaaaaaaay kirsty love thank u  <33


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Anytime


----------



## Heida (Aug 5, 2010)

go to sleep  ill find another pic 3 days from now


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 5, 2010)

Jze0 said:


> Hey guys, first time here and I'm requesting a signature out this  please.
> 
> Text: Erika / Uninvited Detective
> Border: Black Top and Below border
> ...



I love small sigs actually!


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Skotty said:


> I love small sigs actually!



Cool thanks, looks lovely.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 6, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i dont want a set i just want these pages colored NO SET
> 
> so keep the sizes
> 
> ...





There ya go :3 dont forget to rep/cred etc

I made a few mistakes I see, but Im sure that whatever you'll do with it, you can edit it out.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet  

thanks soo much  

ok need to spread before i can rep you again  

thanks again


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 6, 2010)

Its alright :3 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-*
*Sets:*
*-*​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 7, 2010)

*@Kirsty:* If you still have it, can I have the full coloring manga panel I asked you to color? Thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 7, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> *@Kirsty:* If you still have it, can I have the full coloring manga panel I asked you to color? Thanks.





There ya go :33


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 7, 2010)

kirstlicious, can you make an ava out of this? :33 



thankies!!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 8, 2010)

Will do it tonight when Im on my pc


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 8, 2010)

oh and can you check the url too kirst? coz in my pc the original pic is of a higher quality than when it's viewed here in nf


----------



## ~Namine (Aug 8, 2010)

Can You trans + Resize this please?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 8, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> kirstlicious, can you make an ava out of this? :33
> 
> 
> 
> thankies!!!!





Dont know if you wanted any brushes or anything on it, but your sig doesnt have it... so I just did it normal.

Let me know if you do want it.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 8, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Can You trans + Resize this please?





There ya go.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 8, 2010)

kirst it's the cutest thing! i wuv yuuuu pek 

i'll just get someone else to brush my sig since i won't be able to rep you twice :/ also so that i won't abuse your service


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 8, 2010)

you can always ask Skotty to do it, shes here too


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 8, 2010)

skotty it is 

if it's not too much trouble  

can you brush this sig?


----------



## ~Namine (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 12, 2010)

request for skotty

i want an avatar out of this 

from 0:05-0:07
but if you can wipe out the blue thing, or at least make it less visible-_-;
also black and white border
thanks~


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi i came for manga coloring.^^ Rep and credit as usual.^^


Stock. 

Example:  (just to help you how i would like to look.) Like the exmple but make the skin more white,hair cold be brown again.And the eyes make them bright blue.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 14, 2010)

no need to do my request anymore, i asked someone else


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 14, 2010)

Im sorry Lina 

and pirate you dont have enough posts, sorry


----------



## Taylor (Aug 14, 2010)

Avy & Sig set 
Stock: 
Can you make a transparency out of this pic above, but ignore the text.
And can you make an avy out of her face please.
Border: Black dots maybe, or which ever one looks better : )
Size: junior
--Thanks in advance. =B


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 14, 2010)

no worries krus<3


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 14, 2010)

Coming right up Aye :33


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 14, 2010)

Aye said:


> Avy & Sig set
> Stock:
> Can you make a transparency out of this pic above, but ignore the text.
> And can you make an avy out of her face please.
> ...






Hope you like it :3 dont forget to rep/cred etc.


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 14, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Im sorry Lina
> 
> and pirate you dont have enough posts, sorry




oohh,i didn't saw you've change the rules  at least do u know some other coloring shop?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 14, 2010)

I have no idea  Im sorry


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 14, 2010)

no prob. i'm sorry more than u


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2010)

yo another request if you liked the last one made by David you certainly love the next set with an awesome coloring manga pic BY YOU 

same thing as last time 




here are their colors



two girls on the right 


will REP kirsty


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 20, 2010)

Will do it sunday, dont have time before that :33


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 22, 2010)

hey kirst, or skotty, can you guys resize this to senior and then do some brushing like with my last sig? thankies a bunch pek



[EDIT]


----------



## jux (Aug 27, 2010)

Could I get a sig made from this? With a dotty border and resized to fit? Everything else is up to you :33
thank you in advance!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 27, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> hey kirst, or skotty, can you guys resize this to senior and then do some brushing like with my last sig? thankies a bunch pek
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]





Hope you like it, and if you dont  you should wait for Skotty, she is better with all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 27, 2010)

jux said:


> Could I get a sig made from this? With a dotty border and resized to fit? Everything else is up to you :33
> thank you in advance!



Shouldve turned off your sig btw



Hope it's okay


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 27, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*Kazehana - 769*
*Sets:*
*-*​
Sorry its taking so long  I just dont have time for a colouring atm. But I will do it as soon as I can.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 27, 2010)

I need 150x150 avys for my new seniormembership 


So here is the stocks: 








Please make them awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 27, 2010)

Turn off your sig


----------



## Eternity (Aug 27, 2010)

Turned of now


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 27, 2010)

the next one too, I will do it tonight or maybe SKotty, whoever gets to it first


----------



## Eternity (Aug 27, 2010)

Iv been bad, you need to punish me


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 29, 2010)

Transparent Avatar request centered around Aggron's face please. If you can I would like one Avy with Dotted borders, and the other with solid black borders.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 29, 2010)

Turn off your signature and one of us will complete your request.


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 29, 2010)

My bad, it's been turned off.


----------



## gabies (Oct 6, 2010)

SKOOOOOTERSSSS I WANT A SET 

stock:

effects:something like this  and matches stock colors 


borders: NONE

OK


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd like to request an avatar please



Avy of Wotter(the guy in the middle)

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Like 

Thanks


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 12, 2010)

Beam me my new set, Skotty 

I did a very rough resizing on fotoflexer because I had to have it today, but I plan on wearing a great set from you for a much longer period of time.

Stock: 

Sig: 550 length, any height 
Avatar: From second image, 125X125 with border.

Please use whatever colors you wish to choose for the border, and feel free to make ANY changes for any reason if you feel it will make the set look better. If you've got a better avatar/sig in mind, don't hesitate to use it. Whatever you think works well.

Sig Border: Round. Curvy. 

Hope I've left room for creativity. You can use either image for either thing.
Thanks!


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2010)

fuck, doing it right now, sorry


----------



## SP (Dec 3, 2010)

Actually KK you're kind of right, looking at it for too long is creeping me out.


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi there 

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) + a sig
Stock: 
Border + effects: Up to you :33
Text: Could you put some of the lyrics from this song in the sig? If it'll be too hard, you don't have to do it --> 
Worker: I don't mind

Thankies


----------



## Judecious (Dec 5, 2010)

Coloring and Avatar(Senior)

It's Konan


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 5, 2010)

Can I say that "make good set about naruto christmas for me" or do I have to have picture? =)


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 5, 2010)

^ You have to give us a pic D:


And for the others, will be done as soon as possible by either one of us.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll take Rozza

KK will colour

and we need stock, Red.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hi there
> 
> Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) + a sig
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank youuuuu pek


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2010)

Coloring please


Color Scheme: 

 Actual request: I want just the kiss panel color'd for the avatar



[/QUOTE]

This as a sig colored all the way for my sig. 

I would really appreciate it pek


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 17, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*Judecious - 796 - Kirsty
Keiichi Song - 802 - Kirsty*
*Sets:*​

I'll find time somewhere ;__; Im sorry if its kinda slow atm


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Kirsty and I can understand it~


----------



## jux (Dec 17, 2010)

Could I get a sig made out of this, with a dotty border?
As always artistic changes are up to you!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Metaro (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi !


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set r

avatar 125x125 of this


and set if can be 300x450

Thank you!


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 18, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Metaro - 806 - Skotty*
*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*Judecious - 796 - Kirsty
Keiichi Song - 802 - Kirsty*
*Sigs:*
*jux - 805 - Skotty*​


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 25, 2010)

jux said:


> Could I get a sig made out of this, with a dotty border?
> As always artistic changes are up to you!
> Thanks in advance





Hope you like it, otherwise let me know. Sorry it took a while :<


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 25, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry if it kinda sucks  Im not that great with making sets from pics of real people... but I tried my best :<


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 25, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*Judecious - 796 - Kirsty
Keiichi Song - 802 - Kirsty*
*Sigs:*​
Starting on these now v_v


----------



## Metaro (Dec 25, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Sorry if it kinda sucks  Im not that great with making sets from pics of real people... but I tried my best :<



Gracias!1 you are the best .


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 25, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Coloring and Avatar(Senior)
> 
> It's Konan






*Spoiler*: _Set after effect and stuff_ 








If its not like you wanted, let me know :3


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Holidays Kristy  You hard Worker u


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 25, 2010)

Its Kirsty 

And thank you pek Im working on yours now


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 25, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Coloring please
> 
> I would really appreciate it pek






*Spoiler*: _Coloured set_ 








I hope you like it  cus I wasnt so sure if you'd like the colours and stuff T^T cus I had no idea what to use from that pic you gave me so I just did something :< if there's anything wrong please tell me, then I'll fix it first thing tomorrow


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 25, 2010)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*

*Sigs:*​
All up to date again v_v Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Coloured set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it!!!


----------



## Ender (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




* Type of Request// MANGA COLORING - color the guy and watnot XD kinda obv but i wanted to be specific. 
* Stock// 
* Sources//










Also, I did post this same request in Rebirth's Shop, but they couldn't do it, as they said in my profile, and they told me to come here so,  Thank you


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 29, 2010)

pek I'll do it tonight and thanks for the coloured pics  theyre really helpfull 

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Colourings:*
*-Ender- - 818 - Kirsty*
*Sigs:*​


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 29, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this is something like you meant D: if you want me to add a background or do anything else to it let me know :3

​


----------



## Ender (Dec 29, 2010)

THANK YOUUUUUU  pek It's awesome  -saves- I shall make a set from it and credit you 


 umm..is it possible to have it in the original size?


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 29, 2010)

I didnt colour it in original size  Im sorry


----------



## Ender (Dec 29, 2010)

it ok :33 thx


----------



## Haku (Jan 14, 2011)

Sig: Standard 
Extraotted border,Top left say's: I'm Bored Fan Club!



Thanks and rep when done :]


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2011)

Set please, avy of the last panel, and a sig of the 4th panel. No effects, just mkae it look neat, clean and crisp.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 15, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*

*Set:*
*Kek - 825 - Kirsty*
*Sigs:*
*Haku - 824 - Kirsty*​
Will do later today or tomorrow


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 15, 2011)

Haku said:


> Sig: Standard
> Extraotted border,Top left say's: I'm Bored Fan Club!
> 
> 
> ...





I hope you like it  tell me when you dont so I can change things.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 15, 2011)

Kek said:


> Set please, avy of the last panel, and a sig of the 4th panel. No effects, just mkae it look neat, clean and crisp.



Is this all you wanted...? D:


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry, I was going from right to left when I said the panel numbers. D: I wanted the avy to be the panel in the bottom left corner (the sig you just made) and the sig to be of the panel above that. Sorry bout the confusion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

may I have a set of Max from Cats don't dance


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25yEwVAnA9U[/YOUTUBE]




 7:47-7:49 avatar from where he says "Get hot Miss Dimple". As much of him as you can get to fit cleanly. Border.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj_o2W_UeiY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




 for the sig can I get 8:31-:8:42. Where he asks how does the kitty cat goes all the way till he uses his thumb to push him out of his hands. Not the impact though. Thanks.


----------



## Haku (Jan 15, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> I hope you like it  tell me when you dont so I can change things.



Omg that is Exactly what i want, this is amazing Major Rep!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 16, 2011)

Kek said:


> Sorry, I was going from right to left when I said the panel numbers. D: I wanted the avy to be the panel in the bottom left corner (the sig you just made) and the sig to be of the panel above that. Sorry bout the confusion.



Hope I got it right this time :33


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> may I have a set of Max from Cats don't dance.



There you go


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> There you go



AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


 I love it. reps!


----------



## Kek (Jan 16, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hope I got it right this time :33



Thank you!


----------



## Judecious (Feb 3, 2011)

Request-Coloring 

Stock-
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://oi56.tinypic.com/2n1rrew.jpg




Naruto, Jiraiya, Minato, Hiruzen, Tobirama and Kakashi


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Coloring
> 
> Stock-
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





There you go :33 hope its what you wanted


----------



## Judecious (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad you like it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

May I please have another sig/avi gif?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqWZe46EUSE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




 1:39-1:54

 From when he is walking closer to the screen to when he turns, please.

 and a new avatar with :09-0:12

 where he hears something and it pans to his eyes. With boarders.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> May I please have another sig/avi gif?
> 
> 1:39-1:54
> 
> ...







I hope it's okay, the avy might be a bit... close up? But its cus of the size and all :< I couldnt get it otherwise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

I love them. I do not care about the size reduction.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm glad you do  come back any time


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 11, 2011)

OH MY GOD THAT SET IS FROM CATS DON'T DANCE


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah it is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

I am back for another request.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7qWDF2hEfI[/YOUTUBE]




A loop of 4:40-4:41 as a avatar please. with borders as big and clear as you can get it.

and a sig of 6:14-6:28 from showing freaknik behind him till his fall please.




 Thanks again. Kirsty you do a great job.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 21, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Transperancies:*
*-*
*Gifs:*
*VastoLorDae - 846 - Kirsty*
*Set:*
*-*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
I'll do it as soon as possible D: if I havent done it by thursday evening please remind me ;__;


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Its Thursday evening and you still have not done it...just reminding you.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you  will do it when I get back home tonight


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am back for another request.
> A loop of 4:40-4:41 as a avatar please. with borders as big and clear as you can get it.
> 
> and a sig of 6:14-6:28 from showing freaknik behind him till his fall please.
> ...



Thank YOU for always requesting here  seen as you're kind of the only one D:


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll do my best  coming right up


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Judecious (Feb 25, 2011)

Request-Coloring and Set
Size-Senior
Borders-dotted
Stock-


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Kirsty, could I just ask you to adjust the border on the sig gif because it seems a bit... off please


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I just noticed that too... probably cus I resized it a little AFTER I already put the borders  I'll do my best to fix it right now :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha thank you .


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2011)

I fixed it in the post :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Thank YOU for always requesting here  seen as you're kind of the only one D:



 Thank you for this Kirsty. I really appreciate it. But one thing, can you speed up the avatar?


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2011)

This was the normal speed D: but sure I'll change it when I get home tonight


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Coloring and Set
> Size-Senior
> Borders-dotted
> Stock-






There, someone told me that the... fox? Is supposed to be black cus it's made from his ink D: so I hope I did it right.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks perfect

rep


----------



## jux (Mar 8, 2011)

Kirsty or Skotty <3
Could I get a sig made out of ?
- dotty white border 
- sized to fit
- text: No man's land
- effects up to you, make it badass 

An avatar made from 
- senior sized
- effects and border totally up to you.

Thanks so much. Repping in advance and will do so when done!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 9, 2011)

Will do it later tonight D:


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 10, 2011)

jux said:


> Kirsty or Skotty <3
> Could I get a sig made out of ?
> - dotty white border
> - sized to fit
> ...



I tried my best 





Hope you like it D: I'm not that great with text


----------



## jux (Mar 11, 2011)

Kirsty it's lovely 

reps coming when i'm not 24d


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm glad you like pek


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

Request-Coloring and Set
Size-Senior and one 180x250 avatar
Borders-dotted
Stock-
Effects-Whatever you want 
Text-I want your body

It's Orochimaru and Sasuke from Naruto


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll do it as soon as I can


----------



## jux (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Kirsty/Skotty!

Could i get a sig made out of this:



bordered, sized to fit. effects are up to you, but keep it minimalistic.

thanks a lot!


----------



## Meow (Mar 27, 2011)

I could give it a try if you don't mind jux.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Coloring and Set
> Size-Senior and one 180x250 avatar
> Borders-dotted
> Stock-
> ...







Hope you like it :33 if you want the avy to be of some other part, let me know


----------



## jux (Mar 28, 2011)

Meow said:


> I could give it a try if you don't mind jux.



sure go for it! anyone's better than me


----------



## Meow (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _jux_


----------



## jux (Mar 30, 2011)

it's brilliant!
thanks so much!


----------



## SP (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys are still doing this shop right?  Cos I'd love an avatar of . :>


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 4, 2011)

It's moving ;A;


----------



## SP (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh can't moving things be made into avas Fuut Nvm then


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2011)

They can D: but I can't ;_;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd like to request a set

Stock 
Size: Senior
Border: Black & white


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 23, 2011)

Set Request please



Can you make an avy of Shanks and just resize the picture and add a border but no added effects Thanks


----------



## Judecious (Apr 25, 2011)

Request-Coloring and Set
Size-Senior and some 150x200 ava
Stock-
Effect-whatever you want
Borders-dotted
It's sakura


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd like to request a signature

Size-Senior
Stock- 
Effect-Whatever makes it more epic.
Borders- Dotted


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll try to get these done soon~ Except the colouring, I don't colour hahaha...


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2011)

Oh shit sorry  I never saw this!  I'll do it as soon as possible!


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 6, 2011)

hello ^^
can ı get a set from this:
req: set
stock: 
size: avy :150x150 siggy : 500xsmaller then 350
text: nope
other things up to u,please make it pretty ne ^^


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Judecious - 884*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Darth Sidious - 882
Newbologist - 883
Momo - 888*
*Sigs:*
*Skywalker - 885*​


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I'd like to request a set
> 
> Stock
> Size: Senior
> Border: Black & white







I hope you like it :33 sorry it took me a while, don't forget to rep and cred!


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Set Request please
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make an avy of Shanks and just resize the picture and add a border but no added effects Thanks



(Next time turn off your sig please :3)




I hope this is what you meant, sorry it took so long. Don't forget to rep + cred!


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'd like to request a signature
> 
> Size-Senior
> Stock-
> ...





Hope you like it D: sorry it took so long!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2011)

ღMomoღ said:


> hello ^^
> can ı get a set from this:
> req: set
> stock:
> ...






Hope you like it  I never know what to do with white backgrounds that well


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Judecious - 884*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*-*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
Will do it soon Jud!



Anytime Darth


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Kristy.


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 8, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hope you like it  I never know what to do with white backgrounds that well



oh well still looks good thanx ne ^^


----------



## Kirsty (May 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Coloring and Set
> Size-Senior and some 150x200 ava
> Stock-
> Effect-whatever you want
> ...






Hope you like it


----------



## Judecious (May 8, 2011)

Omg than you


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2011)

So do I supply the pictures or can i request only for you guys to search and make it?


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 1, 2011)

Add a pic Patty  and turn off your sig 

And get on msn


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2011)

Why turn It off 

Also cant you find it for me 

Ok will be on shortly


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 1, 2011)

Because it slows down the page  especially when people have gifs or something.

No I'm lazy.

Good


----------



## G (Jun 1, 2011)

Senior set
dotted borders
stock


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you lazy now?


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm always lazy  if you give me a pic I'll make something.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

But...

I cant find a good pic of what im looking for


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 2, 2011)

Well then how do you expect me to  get your butt on msn, this is not a chat thread


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Stock changed


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry Boshi  Skotty or I will do it ASAP.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 6, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Senior set
> dotted borders
> stock



I haven't made a set in like a year


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 9, 2011)

hey, Kirstyna, wondering if you'd colour something for me 



pretty much sure you're familiar with the characters but in case you're not



just colour and take your time..... thanks a lot


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do it this weekend


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2011)

ane said:


> hey, Kirstyna, wondering if you'd colour something for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That stock is really cute.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2011)

Image is abit large, have no clue why (2.8 mb )   But yeah want only supes visible so delete the rest and make it look pretty


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Will do it this weekend



thanks 



Skotty said:


> That stock is really cute.



it is a real Garfield comic. Jim Davis drew it as a homage to Charles Schulz when he passed away :3


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Image is abit large, have no clue why (2.8 mb )   But yeah want only supes visible so delete the rest and make it look pretty




Maybe because the pic was 1.000x1.462 you idiot 





Hope you like it. Thought it was kinda cool if I left part of the statue there D: I can still delete it if you want


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 13, 2011)

ane said:


> hey, Kirstyna, wondering if you'd colour something for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't know if you wanted me to do anything else with it?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2011)

Its absolutely fantastic Kirst <3 

Thank you very much


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 13, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Don't know if you wanted me to do anything else with it?



like this it is okay, thanks a lot  <3


----------



## Metaro (Jun 14, 2011)

Yo!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Can i have a set 
avatar size:125x125
Signature size:400x200
Stock: 
Colors and effects: whatever.?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 14, 2011)

Will do it ASAP


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Metaro (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you !! .


----------



## NarutoUzumakiAC (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey could anybody free colour this is please. i also have the PSD file if needed.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Vegeta from DBZ 




Thank you for taking a look


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd love the psd, dearie, and I can probably do it quick.


----------



## NarutoUzumakiAC (Jun 16, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'd love the psd, dearie, and I can probably do it quick.



have sent you the psd in a pm, Take your time with it, i want it to be awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 19, 2011)

NarutoUzumakiAC said:


> Hey could anybody free colour this is please. i also have the PSD file if needed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Although technically I wouldn't have taken your requests because you don't have enough posts AT ALL. here you go :3 hope you like it. This was the biggest size I could get 1440x774

Credit me.


----------



## NarutoUzumakiAC (Jun 19, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Although technically I wouldn't have taken your requests because you don't have enough posts AT ALL. here you go :3 hope you like it. This was the biggest size I could get 1440x774
> 
> Credit me.



Woah! thank you very much for taking the time to do it for me, yeah i realised that i didn't have enough posts after i read through everything but thank you once again, its amazing.


----------



## Metaro (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry about the last post Dx It was wrong

I would like a Set 
avatar 12x125
and signature 200x400
Stock: 

Colors : dark blue if it's possible 

Thank you in advence.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 3, 2011)

Request type: Manga colouring and Set
Stock: 
Example: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "It's always like this, isn't it, Zero?"
Effects: red/black colored
I want her outfit to be red/black too.

Thanks and take as much time as you need...


----------



## Judecious (Jul 10, 2011)

Request-Coloring and Sig
Stock-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Guy=Kakashi[/URL]
On his back=Naruto
Girl=Sakura
other guy=Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh shit  I never saw any of these requests  I'll do them as soon as possible!!! Sorryyyy!!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 14, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Hi!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Here you go, I hope it's somewhat like you meant :3 hope you like it. I couldn't get the sig size exactly like you meant, so sorry about that. Else I wouldn't be able to fit the entire pic in. Don't forget to credit + rep~


*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 14, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Manga colouring and Set
> Stock:
> Example:
> Size: Senior
> ...



I'm sorry but this pic is just too unclear, as in so much grey in between. I'm not that great with stuff like that. I could try but it'd turn out weird.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 14, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> I'm sorry but this pic is just too unclear, as in so much grey in between. I'm not that great with stuff like that. I could try but it'd turn out weird.



Alright then. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2011)

Love ya


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi! Jude recommended this shop 

Manga colouring please
I'd like you to color this pic:

The character is Sakura Haruno from Naruto :33
I leave it to you to decide the color of her clothing
I just want her to maintain the aura of badass in the pic
Thank you


----------



## Saturday (Jul 24, 2011)

Requesting Junior member set & coloring
Stock



I hope I didn't forget anything


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

hey, Krissy, told you I'd be back, hope you're not too busy 


*Spoiler*: __ 









set now, please. avatar out of the cat (Garfield)

make it nice and simple, and take your time, I can wait <3


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 27, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Judecious - 932
Benzaiten - 938
Greenbeast- 939*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Vault - 937
ane - 940*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
Will do it asap, don't have that much time lately D: so sorry if it takes a while!


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not Kirsty but:


If you don't like if you can wait on her~


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 27, 2011)

<333333333333333333333


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'm not Kirsty but:
> 
> 
> If you don't like if you can wait on her~



no, looks great, thanks Skotty  but I forgot to say, 150x200 avatar.... if you still have the psd  if you don't it's okay. I'm sorry


24d...  I will rep you later


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks again, Skotty <3333333


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Coloring and Sig
> Stock-
> 
> 
> ...



Only just saw you only wanted a sig  but I made an avy already, so if you want it~


*Spoiler*: _Jud_ 









You better like it Jud


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2011)

Vault said:


> Love ya




*Spoiler*: _Patty_ 








Hope you like it  the avy is a little crappy but I couldn't find an angle I actually liked


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2011)

I will just use my current one. Thank you very much kirst


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> Hi! Jude recommended this shop
> 
> Manga colouring please
> I'd like you to color this pic:
> ...





Hope you like it


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Maximo - 947*
*Colourings:*
*Greenbeast- 939*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*

*Sigs:*
*-*​
Hopefully I can do it soon.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2011)

You are good at this :sanji


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Patty  <3


----------



## Judecious (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Only just saw you only wanted a sig  but I made an avy already, so if you want it~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Jud_
> ...



Omg I love it.   Its a good thing you made an ava, thanks


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Avatar stock.

Sig stock


Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: 
Effects: Whatever you feel like adding.

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

kirsty coloring  





and yes its Santana ad Brittany :33 

just colorings 

don't color the BG ~


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 17, 2011)

They're great  will do them asap 

Skywalker too D: sorry again!!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 23, 2011)

Kirsty, can you do a colouring for me please?





With what ever colours you think work. Sorry about the words in the way, but I would like them kept there.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 29, 2011)

I also require a colouring! :33


*Stock*




*What I'd like:* Colouring
*Size:* Maybe 305 x 405? I need it quite a bit bigger anyway :33
*Extra Information:* Here's a picture of Tsunade, taken from my siggy. I'd like the colours to be similar, maybe a little bit darker?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 29, 2011)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I also require a colouring! :33
> 
> 
> *Stock*
> ...



Did yours first cus it was an easy one. Hope this is what you meant.



And a bigger one, but it's a bit blurry :3


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh thank you thank you thank you!

They're perfect!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 29, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Kirsty, can you do a colouring for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't exactly like it, but I can't get my Photoshop to work, so I'm sorry if you don't like it either. I'll try to get it to work again.


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, requesting a coloring :33




I'm just looking for a senior size av, so you can crop it however you like without coloring the whole thing, the text bubble doesn't have to be all there but if you're thinking you'll crop it I'd prefer it if the whole bubble was cropped out


----------



## Dei (Aug 30, 2011)

I would like to request a coloring of this pic . Here is an example so you get an idea of the color scheme  I would prefer if you could do the eyes red instead of yellowish though. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ace (Aug 31, 2011)

I would like a coloring please?  

Requesting avatar 150 x150. 


_Example of how the character look._ 





*Effects:* _Do whatever you want with it._ 

*Borders:* _None please_

If the stock isn't good, please let me know and I'll change it right away. ^_^

_Thanks in advance._ <3


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm supposed to take the set works soon.

Wait KK these are all colourings...


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 1, 2011)

Not the one from Skywalker 

Oh... he's banned.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 1, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
Quincy James - 963
Deiboom- 964 (Please change the link first! I can't see it)
StonedThegoodway - 965
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Skywalker (For when he's unbanned) - 955*
*Sigs:*
*-*​


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> I don't exactly like it, but I can't get my Photoshop to work, so I'm sorry if you don't like it either. I'll try to get it to work again.




No I love it! It's amazing! Just wondering if you could make it bigger? If thats cool?

 

And then make a set out of it. Senior Size.

But I just love the colouring so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Not the one from Skywalker
> 
> Oh... he's banned.


Just a 24 hour ban, whoops.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 2, 2011)

Also Kirsty by set I mean, you don't have to do anything to it, your colouring was perfect enough so if you just make a sig & avatar out of it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 2, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
Quincy James - 963
Deiboom- 964 (Please change the link first! I can't see it)
StonedThegoodway - 965
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Skywalker - 955
SonnyBillWilliams - 969*
*Sigs:*
*-*​

Will do Sonny! I think Skotty will make the sets though (If she wants to) and I'll do the colourings


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 2, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kirsty coloring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finished one of them, if you don't mind I'll do the other requests first now cus well it took kinda long  

I'll try to finish it as soon as possible either way.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you :33 

its beautiful :33


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll get to the sets soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2011)

Its time for me to get another set from my favorite shop...but I just have not decided yet.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 4, 2011)

that's up to you, and thank you <3


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 4, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> Hi, requesting a coloring :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hope you like it


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 4, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
Deiboom- 964 (Please change the link first! I can't see it)
StonedThegoodway - 965
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Skywalker - 955
SonnyBillWilliams - 969*
*Sigs:*
*-*​


----------



## Dei (Sep 4, 2011)

Links fixed^_^


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 4, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hope you like it


Ah, looking fabulous  Thanks so much, I couldn't ask for better


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 13, 2011)

Eventually I'll get myself to do stuff here ;A; I'm sorry guys


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2011)

*This character had it coming.*

Hello.  Can you make this gif?  

Scene from One Piece (Spoiler)

4:16-4:21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Close up of Garp getting his face pounded in, without Dadan's words.




If this is too brutal, then let me know I'll expect you to not do it and _I will understand._ Anyone who is not familiar with One Piece up to the minute will be very offended.  I'm going to use it in a spoiler tag to take care of anyone being offended.  (You can change the title of the spoiler tag).


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 5, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
Deiboom- 964 (Please change the link first! I can't see it)
StonedThegoodway - 965
Kushina - 984
*
*Gifs:*
*Sarahmint - 983*
*Set:*
*SonnyBillWilliams - 969*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
Sorry that I'm not exactly fast


----------



## ℛei (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello 

Can I have a junior size trans sig and gif ava from this stock please?



Please remove the text from sig.

Thanks


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 5, 2011)

Stock: 
Set
Senior size
Not too colorful


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 5, 2011)

^ get rid of your sig.


Will be at least a week before I start any of them, exam time :3.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm ridding my sig right now.  thanks


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Never mind, a week is too long to wait. Good luck with your exams.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 12, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Hello
> 
> Can I have a junior size trans sig and gif ava from this stock please?
> 
> ...



Did yours first cus it's not that hard D: and doesn't take that long. Hope you like it! Sorry that I didn't know what you meant with the avy ;__; 




Let me know if there's anything wrong! and don't forget to credit me.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 12, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Did yours first cus it's not that hard D: and doesn't take that long. Hope you like it! Sorry that I didn't know what you meant with the avy ;__;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG looks faptastic   

Thanks a lot  Wearing it right now.Rep and cred for you.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Nov 12, 2011)

Request - *Coloring .*

I'd like to request a coloring .

This is Minato .



The image on his cloak is from TTGL .

Here are the reference pics .





original Minato pic :


----------



## Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Set Request please 

Stock:




Senior Set

If you can make the sig about the same size as the one already have, that would be awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 12, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
Deiboom- 964 (Please change the link first! I can't see it)
StonedThegoodway - 965
Kushina - 984
Superminato - 992*
*Gifs:*
*Sarahmint - 983*
*Set:*
*SonnyBillWilliams - 969
Eternity - 993*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
Hopefully have time tomorrow


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cjrp23lBSM&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]

Avatar-Max Size No Frame

3:58-4:05 loop please

Sig-

0:53-1:11 also a loop and as big and clear as you can make it please.


Thank you.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 13, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> I would like to request a coloring of this pic . Here is an example so you get an idea of the color scheme  I would prefer if you could do the eyes red instead of yellowish though. Thanks in advance.





Hope you like it  if you want me to do anything else with it let me know!

Don't forget to credit if you use it on here.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 13, 2011)

Alpha said:


> No I love it! It's amazing! Just wondering if you could make it bigger? If thats cool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even know if you still wanted it.... but I FINALLY finished it.









*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
StonedThegoodway - 965
Superminato - 992*
*Gifs:*
*Sarahmint - 983 - Please change the link or give me some other vid to make a gif of
VastorLorDae - 995*
*Set:*
*Eternity - 993*
*Sigs:*
*-*​


----------



## Dei (Nov 13, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hope you like it  if you want me to do anything else with it let me know!
> 
> Don't forget to credit if you use it on here.



Thanks alot Kirsty


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 13, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Set Request please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...







There you go :33 don't forget to rep+cred!


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 13, 2011)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
StonedThegoodway - 965 Waiting for reply to my question.
Superminato - 992*
*Gifs:* 
*Sarahmint - 983 - Please change the link or give me some other vid to make a gif of
VastorLorDae - 995*
*Set:*
*-*
*Sigs:*
*-*​

Enough for today


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

It's awesome! 

Need to spread, but it will come soon 

24'd 
Will rep asap tho


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2012)

How can I make my own avatar and signature?  I have this picture   and this picture  .  I was going to look for a gif, but there are too many to choose from, it would be overwhelming.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 14, 2012)

Avatar from the Kitty with solid tiny borders, please.

Thanks in advance.:33


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the cutest thing ever 

I'll try to do something later


----------



## ℛei (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello 

Request: set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Text: I'd be with you

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 21, 2012)

Kirsty said:


> That's the cutest thing ever
> 
> I'll try to do something later



Thank you.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 21, 2012)

I black border for my sig, please. :33


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 25, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Avatar from the Kitty with solid tiny borders, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.:33





Hope you like it :3


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 25, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hello
> 
> Request: set
> Size: senior
> ...



I hope you like it D: I'm not so great with adding text so I hope it's okay.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I black border for my sig, please. :33



I wasnt sure if you wanted to keep the white/grey border so I made one of both. Added just a tiny bit more colour too (can't see it that well xD) D: if you don't like it let me know!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 25, 2012)

As for all the people who requested before, that I didn't make yet... if you still want them let me know! Because I am not working on things that you don't want anymore  sorry about making everyone wait so long.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 25, 2012)

Kirsty said:


> Hope you like it :3


Thank you so much looks adorable.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2012)

just waiting for the second coloring my Kristy also THEY KISSED


----------



## ℛei (Mar 25, 2012)

Kirsty said:


> I hope you like it D: I'm not so great with adding text so I hope it's okay.



afgfsdafd it looks great.Thanks a lot


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 25, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> just waiting for the second coloring my Kristy also THEY KISSED



My name is not Kristy, I'm sorry I forgot about that. I'll get to it later.



Reiki said:


> afgfsdafd it looks great.Thanks a lot



Glad you like it


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry sorry Kirsty and thanks


----------



## Samehada (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey der 
I am looking for a new set: 

Avatar Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







I was hoping you could possibly flip this and focus on his head? Any effects or extra color/stuff will be fine if you want to retouch it or make it even more awesome!

Sig Stock: 
I would love it if you can resize this to at least 550 (Width) x 400 (Height). Oh! Make it smaller just the slightest bit so I place your name below it, or secretly add your name in the picture somehow . If you believe a border is needed, go ahead with it. Either works! Any retouching/effects/stuff would also be greatly appreciated!

I would absolutely love it if you do some cool things with the set (like colors or effects). As long as its epic, I will love you forever 

Just make sure to have fun with it  I trust your artistic opinion and ability looking at your previous work. I have no doubts you will make them nice! +Reps as well


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 28, 2012)

^  you sound really sweet. I'll get to it tomorrow!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 29, 2012)

Samehada said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time please post without your sig btw D: forgot to say that.





I hope you like it! The avy seems a bit... boring next to the sig ;( I know you said to maybe get my name in the sig but secretly I put yours in instead  you can just credit me beneath it  let me know if you want anything different!!! (Although I never have any idea what I did after I finished, I just randomly do stuff)


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there..
Cna you make for me avatar and sig please..

want a gif avatar for sasuke and itachi..
size:150x150..
and for sig..I want from you to right this text on it..The bond will never fade away..
with a dotted borders for avatar and sig..and the rest on you..
hope you could understand my request :33..sorry for bad English..


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 3, 2012)

I want a new border for my avatar. The current one is way too thick.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 4, 2012)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*Kagura - 956
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Kek - 1021
Lovely Hope - 1022*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
I just realized I'm over a 1000 posts!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 4, 2012)

Luiz, I'd really like to do that. But I don't know how to add an already existing gif


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 4, 2012)

What if you make the gif and then add the border? 


11:43 - 11:48 (without including the bit where the wolf lands on the ground. Like my current ava)

150x150


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 4, 2012)

I had some help from Lmao!





There you go :33 I'll try and figure out how to edit gifs :33


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 4, 2012)

I will have the first one. The second resembles the one I'm wearing now.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Kirsty.

Could I get two colourings please.

The top panel 

And the bottom panel 

Also for that second colouring could you change the worlds to "Swag is for Boys, Class is for Men"


----------



## Kek (Apr 16, 2012)

Did the shop die? '~'


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 16, 2012)

No T_T I'm sorry I'm slow and stupid and T__T


----------



## Krippy (Apr 25, 2012)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Avy or sig: Set
Size : Junior
border: dotted
Any extra information: Get creative


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2012)

removing request, sorry


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 7, 2012)

Is the shop opened? If it is, I have a request:

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Effects: Up to the worker

Words: Foxxy or FoxxyKat somewhere on there

Stock: 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcs8BFyKsFU&list=FLLa2HC_FnFlWzVp7rZ0n4sw&index=6&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




00:13-00:16 Stephon A Shaking his head only.

I request an Avatar, no Borders, Loop and max size please.

Thank you.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 16, 2012)

xKantStopx said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...






I hope it's okay, I'm a little out of it.... sorry it took me so long!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 16, 2012)

FoxxyKat said:


> Is the shop opened? If it is, I have a request:
> 
> Type: Set
> 
> ...








Let me know if you don't like it


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 17, 2012)

Kirsty said:


> Let me know if you don't like it


It's awesome!:amazed Thank you so much, Kirsty!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess I want to try a bit of PS again :3 so if anyone wants anything...


----------



## Saishin (Jan 1, 2013)

Request: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Avatar: 150 x 200
Effects: Up to you
Note: Cut the part that has the writings
Border: Up to you

Thank you in advance


----------



## Legend (Jan 2, 2013)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border/Effects: Creator's Choice
Text: The Wonder Years
Worker: Any


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 2, 2013)

Will be done tonight


----------



## Imagine (Jan 2, 2013)

Set request

Size: senior

Stock: 

Effects: up to you

Border: dotted


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 2, 2013)

Saishin said:


> Request: set
> Stock:
> Size: senior
> Avatar: 150 x 200
> ...



I tried some new stuff, and I really hope you'll like it 




Let me know if there's anything you want changed :3


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 2, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*

*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Legend - 1040
Imagine - 1042*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
Will try to do them tomorrow


----------



## Saishin (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for the set Kirsty,you done an awesome job


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2013)

Anytime 

As for the others, I've been practicing some tutorials and stuff so I can do better things  so sorry if I take a little longer...


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2013)

Its fine hun


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 5, 2013)

Legend said:


> Set Request:
> Stock:
> Border/Effects: Creator's Choice
> Text: The Wonder Years
> Worker: Any



I REALLY hope you like this 






Let me know if you want any changes :3 I wasn't too sure about the background in the sig... and the avy seems a bit fast but it fit the max size now D:


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

can the sig be a bit bigger

BESIDES THAT I LOVE IT


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll try D:



I'm not good at resizing it and then making it still look good  so I hope this is okay...


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

Perfect hun


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 5, 2013)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=goku#/d40y9am



Size: unsure what size am i?!
Effects: badass dont care.


----------



## Tray (Jan 6, 2013)

Request type: Avatar
Size: senior size



Effects: anything that looks good, dotted border


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 6, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Set request
> 
> Size: senior
> 
> ...



Hope you like this :3


*Spoiler*: _Set Imagine_ 





*Spoiler*: _Sig with text_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig without text_ 











Let me know if there's anything you want different! Don't forget to give me credit :3


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 6, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Request type: Avatar
> Size: senior size
> 
> 
> ...



Because yours would be done quickly, here you go :3


----------



## Tray (Jan 6, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Because yours would be done quickly, here you go :3


I like this one. Thanks a lot :33


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 6, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You're still a junior because you don't have 1,000 posts yet so you can't request the senior membership yet, so your avy is still 125x125 instead of 150x150 ;D




Hope you like it! Don't forget to give me credit!!


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 6, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> You're still a junior because you don't have 1,000 posts yet so you can't request the senior membership yet, so your avy is still 125x125 instead of 150x150 ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Off the chain!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 6, 2013)

First time requesting (Hope Im doing this right)
Set request: 

Size: Senior
Effects: Aslong as it looks good its fine
Details: Id like the avatar to be of the girl in the right hand corner

Thanks in advance


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 7, 2013)

Yo,
Set request plz:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy: 
Sig: 




Do whatever you want with these, thanks!!


----------



## Suzy (Jan 7, 2013)

Type: Set 
Stock: 
Size: Junior 
Border: Dotted
Effects: It's your choice.

Thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 7, 2013)

St. Jimmy said:


> First time requesting (Hope Im doing this right)
> Set request:
> 
> Size: Senior
> ...



Okay.... I'm gonna need you to be honest with me cus I am not too sure about what I made :< it looks a bit too crowded to me... but I thought maybe you'd like it! If not, I'll make something else on wednesday or thursday...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 7, 2013)

Avatar 150x200


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 7, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Okay.... I'm gonna need you to be honest with me cus I am not too sure about what I made :< it looks a bit too crowded to me... but I thought maybe you'd like it! If not, I'll make something else on wednesday or thursday...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks good to me


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, first time requesting a set. Not sure if this is HQ enough. Here goes :



I'd like the ava to be Tony's face 

Junior Sizes

Dotted Border

I leave the effects to you.

Also could you put *The World Is Mine *on the lower left of the sig? I'll let you choose the font.

Thank you


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 10, 2013)

Stock: 
Avy or sig: Set
Size of the avy or set: senior  
Effects: Up to you
Border: Any thing that looks good
Text: Seen, but never forgotten Cursive
Anything else: Gothic background


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> Yo,
> Set request plz:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope this is okay  Still learning here xD


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Make me a Superman ava Kirst  Preferably the one from the new MoS trailer. I think him getting punched into the vault


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2013)

Read the first post Patty  I don't do gif's atm xD also, turn off your sig please :<


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

You used to do gifs though woman


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Junior
> Border: Dotted
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 












Yes Patty I used to do gifs but I need to get back into that and I haven't in a long time


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Im patient


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*^Vegeta^Two^ - 1064*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*Vault - 1069*
*Set:*
*KimiMario - 1066
Alisdragon - 1067*
*Sigs:*
*-*​
I will probably do more tomorrow  and I'll think about Patty  maybe I'll have some time left to figure it out again this weekend.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Why do i see a dash on the GIFs list?  I should be there.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2013)

Check again :33 now stop spamming my shop and just VM me!


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 10, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's absolutely amazing!!! thank you


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2013)

Avy or sig: Set
Size of the avy or set: Regular size
Effects: Up to you, I like creators design ideas
Border: Up to ya! 
Text: Welcome To My Paradise 
Anything Else: Can mess around with it. I want it to look even darker/gloomier if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Anjo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey any shop-keeper can take my request 



*Set *please
*Senior Size*
any effects, borders, or text you decide to put in. Make it dreamy


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Avatar 150x200



With a picture of these sizes it is impossible to get a 150x200 avy out of it.... cus the width is bigger than the height in either way.

So... sorry but could only make you this:


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2013)

KimiMario said:


> Hi, first time requesting a set. Not sure if this is HQ enough. Here goes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you said left, but I thought it looked better on these places :33 hope you like it!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*Vault - 1069*
*Set:*
*Alisdragon - 1067
crazymtf - 1078
Anjo - 1079*
*Sigs:*
*-*​


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> Stock:
> Avy or sig: Set
> Size of the avy or set: senior
> Effects: Up to you
> ...



I had no idea what you meant with Gothic background... but I just searched for that on DeviantArt and found this  so hope it's okay. Hope you like it!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 12, 2013)

I love it, can I also use it on another site?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 12, 2013)

Of course


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 13, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> I know you said left, but I thought it looked better on these places :33 hope you like it!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome!i love it!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 14, 2013)

I would like a Sig and Avi set of Noel Vermillion (BlazBlue)

This is the size I want for the avatar.  150/200 and 150/150

For the signature, I would like this size.  550/150

*Name:* I would like, Jsquared130, in the signature only
*Artist of choice:* I am open to anyone
*Description:* The artist pretty much has artistic freedom, just think light hearted and make it fantastic please!!
*Extra info:* you could use one of your own renders for the avi or use one of these, probably the first one (be careful, they are big):
*Spoiler*: __ 








but as for the sig, I want this picture:


Thanks in advance.  : D


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Avy or sig: Set
> Size of the avy or set: Regular size
> Effects: Up to you, I like creators design ideas
> Border: Up to ya!
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope this is alright? And not too bright


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 14, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*Vault - 1069*
*Set:*
*Anjo - 1079
Konan - 1082
Omega Reaper - 1087*
*Sigs:*
*-*​


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Make me a Superman ava Kirst  Preferably the one from the new MoS trailer. I think him getting punched into the vault




:33 hope this is good enough, I figured out how to make gifs again especially for you


----------



## Tray (Jan 15, 2013)

Can you add a dotted border to ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 15, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Can you add a dotted border to ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Tray (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 16, 2013)

Anjo said:


> Hey any shop-keeper can take my request
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Let me know if you want anything different :33 Hope you like it!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 16, 2013)

konαn said:


> Hi. I'd like to request a junior-size set, please
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> ...



I found a bigger better quality picture  hope you like it!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 16, 2013)

Omega Reaper said:


> I would like a Sig and Avi set of Noel Vermillion (BlazBlue)
> 
> This is the size I want for the avatar.  150/200 and 150/150
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








:33 hope you like it, don't forget to credit me!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 16, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*-*
*Sigs:*
*-*​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 16, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, it's awesome.  

But for the avatar, I wanted a different picture in the 150/200 size as well.  sorry for the trouble.  

Also, could the background be blue instead of pink for ava and sig?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 16, 2013)

Omega Reaper said:


> Thank you, it's awesome.
> 
> But for the avatar, I wanted a different picture in the 150/200 size as well.  sorry for the trouble.
> 
> Also, could the background be blue instead of pink for ava and sig?



Yeah I know you wanted that, but I forgot to save the picture before I made an avy out of it so it was too late :< I tried to do it now, but sorry if it's not very great...



And for the sig, that was supposed to blue and purple :< sorry, guess it turned out pink after the effects and stuff, hope this is better:


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2013)

Kiiiiiiirsty i need another setpek

Senior Set
Stock: or 
Not sure if the size of the stock matters
Effects,Borders,Style: Your Choice
Text: REDemption


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 16, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Yeah I know you wanted that, but I forgot to save the picture before I made an avy out of it so it was too late :< I tried to do it now, but sorry if it's not very great...
> 
> 
> 
> And for the sig, that was supposed to blue and purple :< sorry, guess it turned out pink after the effects and stuff, hope this is better:



It is perfect.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Anjo (Jan 16, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I love it to bits! 

Just one small request though, can you give it a dotted border? Thank you boo u//v//u


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 18, 2013)

Anjo said:


> Ahhh I love it to bits!
> 
> Just one small request though, can you give it a dotted border? Thank you boo u//v//u



Next time you should VM or PM me to ask this  because I didn't see you edited your message D:


*Spoiler*: _Here you go_


----------



## Anjo (Jan 18, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Next time you should VM or PM me to ask this  because I didn't see you edited your message D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here you go_



 I'll remember that for next time, thank you I love it


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 31, 2013)

Legend said:


> Kiiiiiiirsty i need another setpek
> 
> Senior Set
> Stock: or
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2013)

Kirsty can you do me 1 slight favor, can you color the letters RED the color red in Redemption so it can stand out from the rest

The Character's name is Red Hood


----------



## Vagabond (Feb 1, 2013)

I need a set again Kirsty chan 

Junior set

stock : 


I would like the ava to be head and shoulders if you can

For the sig leave it transparent as it is, but could you just put Vagabond on the lower right side?

Everything else i leave in your capable talented hands 

Thank you!


----------



## Anjo (Feb 13, 2013)

sig request for Kirsty-senpai 

Size: Senior
stock: 

just resize it please, but keep it transparent


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Colors: None
Effects: Some light fading and please make the white between the characters transparent
Text: The Will to Become a Legend, with 伝え underneath the text
Stock: 
For the avatar, use the picture of the First from the left, with 伝え on the avatar

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 14, 2013)

KimiMario said:


> I need a set again Kirsty chan
> 
> Junior set
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









I hope I didn't do too much to it compared to what you said  let me know if there's anything you want different!


Also sorry for taking so long... I just started a fulltime job last week so I have less time on my hands


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 14, 2013)

Anjo said:


> sig request for Kirsty-senpai
> 
> Size: Senior
> stock:
> ...





I did a tiny tiny bit of editing, cus I couldn't help myself  hope it's okay! Else I'll get rid of it :33


----------



## Anjo (Feb 14, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> I did a tiny tiny bit of editing, cus I couldn't help myself  hope it's okay! Else I'll get rid of it :33



you know what
I actually REALLY like what you did 
Thank you sweetheart


----------



## Vagabond (Feb 14, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trying it out now it's awesome as always. Thanks Kirsty chan!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 16, 2013)

I need an opening banner for my VK FC. 

Stock: 
Border: dotted
Text: Love, Lust, and Blood: The Vampire Knight FC
Effects: make it red/black colored if possible

Thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 16, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Colors: None
> Effects: Some light fading and please make the white between the characters transparent
> ...



Hope this is something like you meant 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Let me know if you want anything changed :33 don't forget to credit me!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 16, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> I need an opening banner for my VK FC.
> 
> Stock:
> Border: dotted
> ...





Hope this is good enough  let me know if there's anything you want different.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 16, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Hope this is something like you meant
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's great!  Thanks, Kirsty!


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 16, 2013)

Set Request 

*Stock = *

*Ava =* Full head only.

*Details =* Lose the text.

*Dimension *= Senior size Ava & Sig Height  460 & width accordingly..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 17, 2013)

Why would you give up your amazing Harvey Specter set , will get to it as soon as I can!


----------



## Cjones (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm going to request a set, but wanted to know if you didn't mind me using two different pictures for it.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 18, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Why would you give up your amazing Harvey Specter set , will get to it as soon as I can!



I should get a new Harvey Specter set. In the mean time I will use the one I requested.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted
Stocks: , 

Make it look nice, thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 18, 2013)

Cjones said:


> I'm going to request a set, but wanted to know if you didn't mind me using two different pictures for it.



No of course not, that's fine :33 I'm just not very quick atm D: cus I started a fulltime job 2 weeks ago so I'm still adjusting! I do it whenever I can!



Dastan said:


> I should get a new Harvey Specter set. In the mean time I will use the one I requested.



That's alright then  I'll do it asap


----------



## Oceania (Feb 18, 2013)

>_>
<_< 

umm can I make a request? 

I was wondering if you could make a trans for me?



I sent the link to the image for you cause I couldn't find it on photobucket. 

If you can't make a trans out of it is there any way you could remove the text and make a fancy sig out of it?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 18, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> That's alright then  I'll do it asap



I will let you make me the next Hervey set buddy.


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 18, 2013)

set request :33

Stock- 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Effects- not too much but enough to make it look MORE AWESOME!!! i trust your judgement 

will rep and cred, Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 18, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Hope this is good enough  let me know if there's anything you want different.



Thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 19, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Dastan - 
CJones -  Whenever you request
Aeiou - 
blackfire96 - *
*Other:*
*Forerunner - *​
I'll try to make some time for this tomorrow or thursday!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 21, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Set Request
> 
> *Stock = *
> 
> ...



Hope you like it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Request: Senior Set
> Border: Dotted
> Stocks: ,
> 
> Make it look nice, thanks.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Hope you like it!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 21, 2013)

blackfire96 said:


> set request :33
> 
> Stock-
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hope this counts as not too much 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 21, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*CJones -  Whenever you request*
*Other:*
*Forerunner - *​


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great. I'll wear this very soon. Many thanks!


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Hope this counts as not too much
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



you are freaking amazing!!!!!!!!!! omg i love it thankies soo very much!!!!! 
repping and cred is coming your way :33
thankies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 22, 2013)

Very glad you both like it


----------



## Chucky (Feb 23, 2013)

Request: Sig

Can you please resize this picture to normal member size?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Kirsty, been a while!

A set from  please, with borders and a nice effect that fits.

Thanks by now!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2013)

Will do all of them later tonight , I love that picture ^


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> >_>
> <_<
> 
> umm can I make a request?
> ...



Hope this is what you meant? D: If I still need to make a sig out of it let me know!



I'm not that great at making trans' out of pics with lots of colours in the background yet


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2013)

Kamesennin said:


> Request: Sig
> 
> Can you please resize this picture to normal member size?



*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope it's okay :33


----------



## Chucky (Feb 24, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its perfect, Thanks so much


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Hey Kirsty, been a while!
> 
> A set from  please, with borders and a nice effect that fits.
> 
> Thanks by now!



I really really love that picture  I hope you like what I've done with it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 24, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> I really really love that picture  I hope you like what I've done with it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's wonderful!


----------



## Oceania (Feb 24, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Hope this is what you meant? D: If I still need to make a sig out of it let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that great at making trans' out of pics with lots of colours in the background yet



HAWWTTTTT DOGGGGG THATS HAWT. 

umm is it with in the sig size requirements though???????


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah it is


----------



## Light (Feb 25, 2013)

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.zerochan.net/1416588



Avy or sig: Sig
Size of the avy or sig: Senior
Effects: Cool looking effects.
Border: None
Text: None
Any extra information: no


----------



## Cjones (Feb 26, 2013)

Set

Stock: 
Type: Ava
Size of the ava: Senior
Any extra information: Rounded border, if you would.

---

Stock: 
Type: Sig
Size of the sig: Senior
Any extra information:  Nothing I can think of.


----------



## Aleeight (Feb 27, 2013)

Decided to come here because my RL friend has your name. 

Request: Set
Size: Senior (my first one!)
Stock: 


Text: Team 8 (if it doesn't look too tacky)

I would like to have these three fanarts combine in the signature into one picture to show Team 8. Three in a row is fine and the order doesn't matter. Please have Hinata in the avy though. Other details are of your artistic choice.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 27, 2013)

I came as promised.

*Stock* = 

*Detail* = Crop the white border. Don't need it. And use dotted border instead.

*Size* = 465 x 465

*Style* = Make it colorful & Bright.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 27, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*CJones -  
Aleeight - 
Dastan - *
*Other:*
*Light - *​

Dat Harvey 

I'll do all these as soon as I can, I feel a little bad about not being able to do much during the week but I don't have much time


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 1, 2013)

Dat Harvey.

Take your time. I have plenty in my hand unless I die.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 3, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Set
> 
> Stock:
> Type: Ava
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like them! D:


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 3, 2013)

Aleeight said:


> Decided to come here because my RL friend has your name.
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Senior (my first one!)
> ...




Congrats on your first Senior set  Hope this one lives up to your expectations!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 










If you think the sig is too small... let me know! I'll try something else D:


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 3, 2013)

Light said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Hope this is what you wanted!


----------



## Light (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks great! Thank you!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 3, 2013)

Dastan said:


> I came as promised.
> 
> *Stock* =
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Just tried something with the last one  and thought I'd post it in case you actually liked it.

Let me know if there's anything wrong!


----------



## Cjones (Mar 3, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you make'em a bit darker?


----------



## Aleeight (Mar 3, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Congrats on your first Senior set  Hope this one lives up to your expectations!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It will be fine. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome sig. Both of them.I love it.

Can you make the avatar just from Harvey's full head? Nothing else.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Mar 4, 2013)

Could I please try working in this shop?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Could you make'em a bit darker?




*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope this is dark enough


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Awesome sig. Both of them.I love it.
> 
> Can you make the avatar just from Harvey's full head? Nothing else.





Like this?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2013)

~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> Could I please try working in this shop?



Can you show me some stuff you made? And please turn off your sig


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah,like that. Thanks again Kirsty.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 4, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Awesome. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Kirsty, do you think you could do me a huge favor?

I'm running a character  in the Library and I still have a couple months of work left on it. I was hoping you'd be willing to make a banner for it. 

I was looking for a stock with a bunch of Naruto characters on it,  was the best one I found after my brief search. I'd be more than happy to find another stock if you don't like that one or if you have a stock in mind already, that's fine with me as well. 

My only request is that it has "KL's Popularity Poll" somewhere near the top and "Hosted by Immortal" somewhere near the bottom. 

If this is too unorthodox of a request, I apologize and if you need any more details or anything like that just send me a quick message. Obviously rep and cred will be given, thanks for your time!


----------



## Immortal (Mar 4, 2013)

Is it just the link that's broken?

   . Choose whichever you think works best, I like the first and last ones the best. Thank you!


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Mar 5, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Can you show me some stuff you made? And please turn off your sig



It is off.  Sorry about that.  

When I get a chance, I'll post a few examples I made.  :33  Thanks.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Is it just the link that's broken?
> 
> . Choose whichever you think works best, I like the first and last ones the best. Thank you!



I'll think of something as soon as I can find some time to focus on this! Does it have to be done at a specific time?



~Dr.Pyro~ said:


> It is off.  Sorry about that.
> 
> When I get a chance, I'll post a few examples I made.  :33  Thanks.



It's alright  alright, I'll look forward to it!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*-*
*Other:*
*Immortal -  & *​


----------



## Immortal (Mar 6, 2013)

Specific time? Nah. The sooner the better. I shoulda thought of this sooner, I'm like a third of the way through it. The polling process is going to take me at least a couple more months though, so it's useful whenever you get it done


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Mar 11, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> I'll think of something as soon as I can find some time to focus on this! Does it have to be done at a specific time?
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright  alright, I'll look forward to it!



A bit late, but a few examples.  :33


*Spoiler*: __ 















Hope they're ok.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 12, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay so those pictures you gave me all had too many characters to properly work with for me :< so I looked for another one, I hope you like this one too x__x

Please let me know if there is anything I need to change, but I won't be able to do it till thursday evening, so I hope you'd be patient. Thanks for requesting this!



I put both the text in the lower right because it looked a little messy with one at the top and one at the bottom, but if you want it the other way anyway just ask  and also if the text is too small or whatever...


----------



## Immortal (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey kirsty, awesome job!! You picked a great stock too. I appreciate it!! I'll put it in my thread when I get home


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm very glad you like it


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2013)

Set Please
Stock: 
Design and Borders up to you
Text: Unchained


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello Kirsty chan!

I would like to request a set

Junior set

Avatar :  

Signature : 

i'll leave you to decide the borders and effects.And maybe could you put Vagabond lower corner right of the sig? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2013)

^ The avy doesn't work D:

I'll try to these this weekend <3 or sooner if I have time, sorry guys.


----------



## Legend (Mar 19, 2013)

Do it or be groped


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 19, 2013)

For the ava Kirsty chan


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 20, 2013)

Requesting a set, pwease

Size: Senior
Text: "Haze" in shiny, cursive, pink script
Effects: Just general touch ups on the pic, put more focus on the girl
Border: half rounded
Stock:


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Kirsty. 

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Text: Sayians
Effects: Make it sexy
Border: Dotted
Stock: []


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 20, 2013)

My name is Kirsty :3

Once again, will do when I have time


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 22, 2013)

Need a sig again buddy.

 is the stock. Help yourself to do whatever you want.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay I will try to do as much as I can today and tomorrow, starting now!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 23, 2013)

Legend said:


> Set Please
> Stock:
> Design and Borders up to you
> Text: Unchained



Hope you like it :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 23, 2013)

Vagabond said:


> Hello Kirsty chan!
> 
> I would like to request a set
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like it :33


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2013)

I LOVE IT EUROCHICKpek


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 24, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like it? I love it! :amazed You brought out the colors much, they seemed washed out before. It's awesome Kirsty chan thanks


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello~

Please:

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Text: "Play the game, or die"
Border: Whatever looks good
Stock:


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 25, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*I am anarchy - 
Skywalker - 
Dastan - 
darkangelcel - *
*Other:*
*-*​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you do colorings that are not from a manga?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 26, 2013)

If the picture is clear enough and you either tell me which colours you want used or trust me to pick the right ones, then sure


----------



## Oceania (Mar 26, 2013)

Kristy!!!!!

Can I haz set please?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 27, 2013)

Please give me credit with my name next time though T__T not Kristie

I have 4 days off after tomorrow so I'll get to work then!  sorry guys for taking long!!!


----------



## Oceania (Mar 27, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Please give me credit with my name next time though T__T not Kristie
> 
> I have 4 days off after tomorrow so I'll get to work then!  sorry guys for taking long!!!



I spelled it wrong? 

oh my bad.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 27, 2013)

You still did  but everyone does that, so it's no big deal I guess


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 29, 2013)

You seem like an awesome person. :amazed

Here is the stock:


On the bottom left corner could you put the name Bruce Wayne.
Other than that, make it look awesome.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hi Kirsty.
> 
> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 31, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Need a sig again buddy.
> 
> is the stock. Help yourself to do whatever you want.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey there sweetie :33

Requesting set.

Stock: 
Border: Up to you
Size: Not too big so I can put text to my sig as well.
Effects: Up to you as well (use blue instead of purple this time though)


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __


That looks amazing, thank you so much Kirsty.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 31, 2013)

As usual you are awesome brother.

Avatar = 



Signature = 

Except the text of course.Instead Last Samurai Dastan in small would look good don't you think?

If its not so trouble then make two. One with text & one without it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 31, 2013)

I want a set from this stock, please~ 
and a girly theme ^_^
I prefer the dashed border too

avatar: 


signature:


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 1, 2013)

darkangelcel said:


> Hello~
> 
> Please:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 1, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Dastan - *
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*I am anarchy - 
Forerunner - 
-Dragon- - 
Arya Stark - 
Princess Ivy - *
*Other:*
*-*​


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 3, 2013)

Bro you forgot to put mine in the request tally.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh right sorry


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 3, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Kristy!!!!!
> 
> Can I haz set please?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 3, 2013)

I would like to change the stock in my previous post if you haven't started on it.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 4, 2013)

Naah just change it :33 I don't work that quick.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 4, 2013)

Want to cancel my request..
sorry for bothering..


----------



## Oceania (Apr 8, 2013)

Kirsty I've returned.......

Set please!!!! 



add all the sexy effects you want


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 13, 2013)

Guys I'm really sorry I haven't done anything in a while now. My uncle died last week and I've just not been feeling like doing anything. I will try my best to pick it up again soon!


----------



## Oceania (Apr 13, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Guys I'm really sorry I haven't done anything in a while now. My uncle died last week and I've just not been feeling like doing anything. I will try my best to pick it up again soon!



I'm sorry to hear that Kirsty, if its ok I'm gonna cancel mine. 

Hope you manage to feel better and carry on.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes of course, I'm sorry!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 14, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Guys I'm really sorry I haven't done anything in a while now. My uncle died last week and I've just not been feeling like doing anything. I will try my best to pick it up again soon!



Sorry to hear that. May he rest in peace.

I'll cancel mines too.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 16, 2013)

Do it when you feel like it.

Size: senior
Border border
Effects: make it as awesome as you can
Stock:


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 18, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> Guys I'm really sorry I haven't done anything in a while now. My uncle died last week and I've just not been feeling like doing anything. I will try my best to pick it up again soon!



Sorry to hear that Kirsty.

I'll cancel as well. Get well soon.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 18, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Dastan - *
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*
*Princess Ivy - 
Azzrael - *
*Other:*
*-*​


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 18, 2013)

I WILL get my butt to work when I have weekend tomorrow evening and do my best to finish all of these!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 20, 2013)

Princess Ivy said:


> I want a set from this stock, please~
> and a girly theme ^_^
> I prefer the dashed border too
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you like it!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 20, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Do it when you feel like it.
> 
> Size: senior
> Border border
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like it!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 20, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*Dastan - *
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*

*Other:*
*-*​


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 21, 2013)

Dastan said:


> As usual you are awesome brother.
> 
> Avatar =
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Hope you like it!


----------



## Oceania (Apr 21, 2013)

Kirsty I cometh for the requestingeth a set!!!! 



*Spoiler*: __ 








effects and stuff are up to you.

thank yous. 

sorry I took so long Kirsty, my internets has been out.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 21, 2013)

Please turn off your sig though


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2013)

Will get to these on thursday most likely


----------



## John Sheppard (May 6, 2013)

Size: senior
Effects: make it awesome
Borderp
Stock:

Do it whenever you feel like doing it. You do an amazing work.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (May 7, 2013)

Request: set

Size: senior

Stock: 

Effects/borders: Up to you

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fiona (May 12, 2013)

Cancelling my request.


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2013)

Set Request Please



Text: I want each quote in a color, Top Left colored green: In Brightest Day...., and on the the bottom right: .... With Blood and Rage of Crimson Red

The rest is up to you


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 2, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Kirsty I cometh for the requestingeth a set!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Sorry it took so long


----------



## JoJo (Jun 2, 2013)

Coloring request please: 
As an Avy. 
Extra Info: Can you make it transparent. Just leave the guy and Kanji (the thing on his shoulder). 
Border: One with Black and one dotted.

Thanks in advanced. Also take your time.



For the color could he have a lighter color of green?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2013)

Can I has a set please? 

Do your magic


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2013)

Lazybutt Kirsty

New Set Request since i dont want the old one you havent done yet


Senior Size
Borders/Design up to you
Text: World's Finest


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2013)

YOU SHALL RECEIVE A SPANKING


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, so I am a horrible shop owner  now because it is summer I will TRY to pick it up again.

I understand if previous requests don't want their requested sets anymore.

I will get to work


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 14, 2013)

Legend said:


> Lazybutt Kirsty
> 
> New Set Request since i dont want the old one you havent done yet
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








You better like it, stalker


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 14, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Size: senior
> Effects: make it awesome
> Borderp
> Stock:
> ...



All done :33 with your edited stock 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you like it


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2013)

I HATE IT




I FREAKING LOVE ITpek, and you know you love being stalked

can i have avy's of the others too so i can switch it up

or a gif if you do that >.>


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 14, 2013)

Legend said:


> I HATE IT
> 
> I FREAKING LOVE ITpek, and you know you love being stalked
> 
> ...



Well, cus it's you


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2013)

I love yapek

Thanks


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2013)

the sig died kirsty


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 17, 2013)

Legend said:


> the sig died kirsty


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2013)

This is why I love yapek


----------



## Kid (Jul 18, 2013)

Sig
Stock : 
Effects : Up to you 
Border : Dotted
Text : New World


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 20, 2013)

Sig Stock = 

Size = Height 480 & width accordingly.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Coloring request please:
> As an Avy.
> Extra Info: Can you make it transparent. Just leave the guy and Kanji (the thing on his shoulder).
> Border: One with Black and one dotted.
> ...



I hope you like it :33 and that this is what you meant.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunako said:


> Can I has a set please?
> 
> Do your magic




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2013)

*Request list:*
*Avatars:*
*-*
*Colourings:*
*-
*
*Gifs:*
*-*
*Set:*

*Signatures:*
*Kid - 
Dastan -  *​


----------



## JoJo (Jul 28, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> I hope you like it :33 and that this is what you meant.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks. I'll wear it when I can. :33


----------



## Oceania (Jul 29, 2013)

sorrry kirsty for not claiming my last request. my nets have been very bad.  

but may I have a simple ava? 

size senior 



wait can you do make a ava gif?


----------



## JoJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Disable your sig Forerunner.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 29, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy with this?


size: 150x150 and 150x200 (if you don't mind)

Border: none

I wouldn't mind if you played with the colours but nothing really besides that. Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 30, 2013)

Kirsty said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so much


----------



## Yubel (Jul 30, 2013)

Can someone please make the request?


Yubel said:


> Can someone make me an avatar of the bottom left panel of this manga page? I want no effects on it whatsoever. I just want that panel itself.
> 
> Also I'd like the text to be in the ava if possible.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 31, 2013)

there's no way to make a square avatar of that panel if you want the text to be in it...


----------



## JoJo (Aug 2, 2013)

Type: Image Transitioning sig
Effects/Text: None
Borders: One with Dotted/one with no borders
Size: As big as possible
Request:








Could it be done like this:
Make transparent, have each panel suddenly appear in their exact place then allow a second for them to be read then make them flash out (kind of a motion blur) one by one (first to last), then the next page's panels suddenly appear so the cycle continues.
Although you don't need to put in any transitional effect, gotta keep it under 1MB.

If you think it would be better done in another way then feel free to do it that way instead.

Sorry for the long request too.  Feel free to VM/PM me if you have any questions or anything.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 11, 2013)

Stock: 
Type: Avy
Size: Junior
Borders: Rounded
Effects: Can you make it summery light green?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 22, 2013)

GIF SET
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




VIDEO: 

(AVI: 2:45 - 2:50
SIG: 1:03 - 1:08)

PICS:

2::




Avy or sig:Both
Size of the avy or sig: 
Avi: 150x150
Sig: 400x 260 ish (Whatever looks best)
Any extra information: Text on bottom of SIG: You Wreaked Me

Please and Thank You in Advanced!


----------

